# Random NXT House Show Stuff Thread



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Just wondering about Casey the other day. Hope she can do well.


----------



## Alpha2117

I want Team China vs Team Brazil on tv.


----------



## Flawlessstuff

I want Taynara and Kavita to feud. Imagine all the english comments that will drown on Youtube.


----------



## Mordecay

Since this is random NXT house show stuff tonight is likely to be the last Florida NXT house show (and maybe even overall) for the IIconics. Last night I think it was the last one for Ember as well. It truly is the end of an era.


----------



## RiverFenix

Mordecay said:


> Since this is random NXT house show stuff tonight is likely to be the last Florida NXT house show (and maybe even overall) for the IIconics. Last night I think it was the last one for Ember as well. It truly is the end of an era.


Yeah, they left them back for the Florida farewell, along with Ember and Sanity (Nikki on national tour) with the rest of the A-List being on the DC/Pennsylvania roadie. No Way Jose and Almas both on the National Tour as well which is strange, unless maybe they're going to work another stretch in Florida still.


----------



## december_blue

I like the idea of them having the China & Brazil teams. It gives something for all parties involved to do and would be an easy way to get them onto TV.


----------



## gl83

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987862438115725312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987862048578162689


----------



## december_blue

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987864522819072001


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

There have been a few women to come through NXT with gymnastics backgrounds but it looks like Kacy is going to make a name for herself by out creative-ing them all.

I'm so there for Xia vs Taynara, the 4 dudes can come but I haven't seen enough to be excited, still though, the Brazil vs China thing sounds good on paper. Sidebar: I think it would be cool for WWE to do a network exclusive, one night international mixed trios tournament, 8 teams, 8 countries: US, CAN, JP, CHN, BRZ, GBR, IND, AUS.


----------



## Mox Girl

Loving the Kiwi/Aussie love going on with Billie, Peyton & Dakota :lol


----------



## randyorko

One day once Kacy gets on the main roster she would be the perfect person to give the cool Women's Rumble near elimination spot that Kofi does every year.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987869655804018688
On an aside, Gargano is wearing a neckbrace - If an angle was taped and didn't air yet should he be selling it? Or is it real? Did the tapings happenings "happen" or don't happen until they air? Are the shows treated as their live when they air? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987906523216035841


----------



## Reil

It's worth noting that Shayna, Aliyah, Vanessa Bourne and some goober I don't know beat the team of Kairi, Dakota, Candice, and Nixon at the Crystal River show tonight. Shayna submitted Nixon in order to claim victory, then chased her own team out of the ring screaming this was her ring.

So I guess they are going with an angle in the future of where the entire women's locker room turns on Shayna. I'd be shocked if her "farewell" isn't her eating every single NXT female's finisher, heel or face.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992506338797383683


----------



## Flawlessstuff

I want Shayna's reign to end like that, being gang banged by the whole roster like Cruiserweights did to Enzo.


----------



## Kaz

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> On an aside, Gargano is wearing a neckbrace - If an angle was taped and didn't air yet should he be selling it? Or is it real? Did the tapings happenings "happen" or don't happen until they air? Are the shows treated as their live when they air?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987906523216035841


What concerns me more is that the guy next to them looks like Tommaso Ciampa from around a year ago and he doesn't match the description of anyone else. :lol

This was posted on 22 April. According to reports, Ciampa beat Lorcan on that show, then Gargano came in and the two brawled. Lorcan is the only guy you could mistake for Ciampa, but the whole thing doesn't add up. This picture would have to be from after the brawl, since Gargano did not appear in any other capacity on that show. If Gargano was wearing a neckbrace to support kayfabe, it would've come off during the fight. Also, the guy standing in the ring is not in wrestling gear, so it wouldn't be Lorcan who just had a match beforehand.

Is this an old picture taken at a different event? If not, who is this guy with Johnny, Candice and Jose? :hmmm


----------



## MC

Reil said:


> It's worth noting that Shayna, Aliyah, Vanessa Bourne and *some goober I don't know* beat the team of Kairi, Dakota, Candice, and Nixon at the Crystal River show tonight. Shayna submitted Nixon in order to claim victory, then chased her own team out of the ring screaming this was her ring.
> 
> So I guess they are going with an angle in the future of where the entire women's locker room turns on Shayna. I'd be shocked if her "farewell" isn't her eating every single NXT female's finisher, heel or face.


That was Kavita Devi, she was in the MYC and faced Dakota Kai.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Kavita Devi is a 'goober'? I'm going to choose to believe she didn't perform well that night instead of that being a weird racial comment.


----------



## FITZ

Is that even a racist term?


----------



## Reil

It's not a racial slur. I legitimately had no idea who it was considering she looked pretty different compared to her previous appearances.


----------



## Piers

Catanzaro looks bland AF


----------



## mshea1

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Catanzaro looks bland AF


Terrible opinion.


----------



## Piers

mshea1 said:


> Terrible opinion.


Oxymoron at its finest.


----------



## december_blue

Lorcan & Burch beat TM-61 tonight. That double team move looks insane!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992914083656630273
And Candice beat Bianca with Lionsault.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992916034993745920


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992942376267272192
This is a pretty sweet counter.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992947076458827777
Heard they had a great match.


----------



## Reil

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997291623246712833
Looks like The Revival are traveling with the NXT brand for this weekend's tour in the south.


----------



## december_blue

Tyler Breeze working tonight's NXT Jacksonville show.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997653119482908672


----------



## Mordecay

Breeze and the Revival working house shows this weekend. Main roster really did a number on those guys.


----------



## december_blue

Breeze defeated Marcel Barthel in the NXT Jacksonville main event.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997654434720157696


----------



## gl83

Speaking of random house show stuff, apparently Chad Lail(formerly known as TNA's Gunner) was the most over person at the Dallas house show.




.....................yeah.


----------



## starsfan24

People unfortunately wouldn't stop chanting Chad in women's title match and there were some "we want chad" chants in the main event which is just bad.


----------



## december_blue

I guess we'll see the former Gunner on NXT TV sooner than later now.


----------



## GTL2

You get crowds making up chants when they are bored and not bought into the action and then it spreads with people wanting to be part of it. The touring roster looks lighter than usual. Black and Cole not there but there should be enough to keep an audience engaged.

That said, cool to see Lail getting some recognition, however it arrives. He's a solid talent and worth more than how he's being booked right now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I'd rather see the Revival return and stay in NXT if it means better booking for them.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000187585220763680
Two of the best in the ring faced off tonight.


----------



## Mordecay

I honestly thought he wasn't in Florida since Peyton has been posting a lot of stuff lately and she usually doesn't do that when he is around. Add him to The Revival and Breeze as people who returned for house shows.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000549584031113217

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000548243066023936


----------



## GTL2

What are they trying to achieve with bringing back MR wrestlers to FL house shows. It's not like there is any shortage of NXT wrestlers who need time on them.

I get the Revival on a road trip. Those are middle profile events where NXT need to get a strong audience and the possibility of a bigger star turning up will help that.

Way back, when Tyson Kidd moved to NXT there was a clear plan to reboot his career and inject new life

But a Florida house show for Breeze and Dillinger? Just sounds like someone got bored and wondered what else to do


----------



## Kaz

Mordecay said:


> I honestly thought he wasn't in Florida since Peyton has been posting a lot of stuff lately and she usually doesn't do that when he is around. Add him to The Revival and Breeze as people who returned for house shows.


Am I missing something? :lol Did these two date at some point or what?


----------



## Mordecay

Lance Hoyt said:


> Am I missing something? :lol Did these two date at some point or what?


They are engaged, but they are very private about it, so whenever they are together they usually don't post stuff in their social media. At least she doesn't.


----------



## december_blue

Tony Nese worked tonight's NXT Largo show. I actually hope this isn't a one-off. Nese is great, so it would be awesome to see him working both 205 Live & NXT.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1010667573401325570


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Pretty big main event for tonight's house show. EC3 will be taking the babyface role.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013106280599293952


----------



## december_blue

Drew Gulak worked tonight's NXT live event.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013208960189464579


----------



## december_blue

Oh, that's neat!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017832735543562240


----------



## ChrisMC

december_blue said:


> Oh, that's neat!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017832735543562240


Wow, that is pretty unique! Also, random, her boots give me AJ Lee vibes.


----------



## Crasp

How does Kyle know Jeet has a small package? 

Also, looks like the Jessie Show is on a roll. Wonder if she'll make it to the MYC this year?


----------



## december_blue

What a fun finish! This is a match that needs to be on TV. Tony Nese vs. Marcel Barthel vs. Fabian Aichner.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020741975774048256


----------



## GTL2

Cool finish. I saw Mendoza and Aichner last week and that was a great match. This one looks even better. Barthel is finding himself a character and I think will start making progress onto tv. Aichner is still a blank canvas. Got a strong look but never heard him on the mic and he needs some development here. Otherwise, he'll just be called WWE2K CAW by the crowd. He has a great skill/agility/strength combination, big moveset and never, ever botches. He just needs to give us a reason for why he's there.


----------



## december_blue

Marina & Jessamyn are making their NXT in-ring debuts at the Largo show.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021820044500717569

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021856730421108741


----------



## americanoutlaw

Has Saurav Gurjar worked any house shows yet??


----------



## Reil

It seems like the some of the MYC women (Toni and Rhea) are making appearances in some form tonight at the house show in Lakeland. Also Kairi is slated to wrestle tonight, but they already blew through Taynara and Reina. Meaning the only two people really left for her to face are either Vanessa or Shayna. And I doubt they are going to run Shayna/Kairi now.

There's also the possibility of it being a tag match, I guess. Kairi/Nikki vs Shayna/Vanessa.


----------



## gl83

Reil said:


> It seems like the some of the MYC women (Toni and Rhea) are making appearances in some form tonight at the house show in Lakeland. Also Kairi is slated to wrestle tonight, but they already blew through Taynara and Reina. Meaning the only two people really left for her to face are either Vanessa or Shayna. And I doubt they are going to run Shayna/Kairi now.
> 
> There's also the possibility of it being a tag match, I guess. Kairi/Nikki vs Shayna/Vanessa.



Well, earlier in the day Nikki Cross tweeted that she would be working the Lakeland show, so it's definitely going to be a tag team match. My guess would be Rhea & Shayna.


----------



## Reil

gl83 said:


> Well, earlier in the day Nikki Cross tweeted that she would be working the Lakeland show, so it's definitely going to be a tag team match. My guess would be Rhea & Shayna.


Nope. Nikki is facing Bianca it seems. So it means Kairi is either facing Shayna or Vanessa tonight. And it's looking like it's Shayna. Lacey and Vanessa aren't advertised for tonight. The only other heels I can think of is Kavita Devi and Aliyah.


----------



## gl83

Reil said:


> Nope. Nikki is facing Bianca it seems. So it means Kairi is either facing Shayna or Vanessa tonight. And it's looking like it's Shayna. Lacey and Vanessa aren't advertised for tonight. The only other heels I can think of is Kavita Devi and Aliyah.


Or she's not working tonight's house show.


----------



## Reil

gl83 said:


> Or she's not working tonight's house show.


Nope, according to Kairi's twitter page, she's working tonight's show.


----------



## RiverFenix

Seems a few of the NXT-UK guys were working the House Show last night. Must be over for a PC training stint. Flash Morgan, James Drake, Zack Gibson and Eddie Drake all worked. Toni Storm was also at the meet and greet.


----------



## Kaz

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Seems a few of the NXT-UK guys were working the House Show last night. Must be over for a PC training stint. Flash Morgan, James Drake, Zack Gibson and *Eddie Drake* all worked. Toni Storm was also at the meet and greet.


Do you mean Eddie Dennis?


----------



## december_blue

Kacy seems like she's such a great prospect. If she continues to improve, I think she could be a big star for them.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033508322798985216


----------



## Reil

Worth noting that Marina and Shayna are apparently doing something tonight as well. I assume tagging against Kairi and either MJ or Xia Li.


----------



## Reil

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033519542163714048


----------



## Jedah

Ciampa said he was gonna be at Largo tonight and then didn't show up. :lmao :lmao

Bringing some Brock Lesnar into his routine because of course. One more arrow for his heel quiver.


----------



## Reil

Worth noting that Marina, Jessamin, and Shayna beat Kairi, Io, and Deonna tonight, when Shayna submitted Deonna, while Marina and Jessamin held down Kairi and Io and forced them to watch.


----------



## Jedah

I saw the pictures, it was more like just preventing them from getting into the ring to break the submission. Nothing unusual.

I doubt the other two are getting to NXT TV anytime soon.


----------



## Mordecay

It really helps to be Ronda's friend lol. Shayna became champion despite being boring af and still green, and now her other 2 friends are most likely getting rushed to the NXT/Main Roster. fuck this shit. And I know it's a 6 women tag, but lol'd at Io for losing her debut match, with that and the rumours of Tegan beating her being the original plan of MYC they don't seem as high on her as they were with Asuka or Kairi.


----------



## Reil

It will be really fucking funny to see WWE try and spin Marina and Jessamin as successful in the UFC, by the way. They were complete and utter failures. All it takes is one simple google search to see that both Marina and Jessamin were the worst of the worst. And neither were popular. At all.



Mordecay said:


> It really helps to be Ronda's friend lol. Shayna became champion despite being boring af and still green, and now her other 2 friends are most likely getting rushed to the NXT/Main Roster. fuck this shit. And I know it's a 6 women tag, but lol'd at Io for losing her debut match, with that and the rumours of Tegan beating her being the original plan of MYC they don't seem as high on her as they were with Asuka or Kairi.


It's a house show, so I wouldn't look into it too much. Kairi, Io, Deonna, Lacey Lane, and Kacy all drove off the UFC 4HW soon after the match.


----------



## Jedah

Mordecay said:


> It really helps to be Ronda's friend lol. Shayna became champion despite being boring af and still green, and now her other 2 friends are most likely getting rushed to the NXT/Main Roster. fuck this shit. And I know it's a 6 women tag, but lol'd at Io for losing her debut match, with that and the rumours of Tegan beating her being the original plan of MYC they don't seem as high on her as they were with Asuka or Kairi.


Io wasn't pinned and she was supposed to win the tournament last year, so that might be going a step too far. I have no idea about this year but it might be because they want to legitimize the UK division, although now Meltzer said those rumors were wrong so who the fuck knows?

The only certainty I'd come to is that nepotism is a clear threat and this is the primary reason I didn't want Ronda to come in, even though her performances have been good.

Though to be fair, there wasn't really an obvious choice after Ember. Shayna was the best heel in the division to take it off her. I just hope the other two don't do what she did and that they never become champion. There are far better choices now.


----------



## MC

Meh, don't see the problem tbh. Io didn't get pinned and Shayna does a heelish thing on the back of her loss. Sounds like people are just bitter about the MMA background more than anything else and making a bigger deal than it needs to be because of it, to be perfectly honest.


----------



## Reil

Yeah, at the end of the day it's not a big deal. NXT house shows are almost never canon. Only when a title changes hands is when it becomes canon.

That being said, the moment Ronda leaves WWE is the moment the other members of the UFC 4HW become the biggest female jobbers in WWE.


----------



## Jedah

MC 16 said:


> Meh, don't see the problem tbh. Io didn't get pinned and Shayna does a heelish thing on the back of her loss. Sounds like people are just bitter about the MMA background more than anything else and making a bigger deal than it needs to be because of it, to be perfectly honest.


I think people are just on guard against nepotism, which they have a right to be.

But this is nothing unusual. I don't think we'll see any of it on TV either since the other two weren't even in the tournament. They probably have a while yet to go before they debut.


----------



## GTL2

I was at this one. One of the best shows I've seen. Profits are a great live act. Matha is getting massive heat just by saying 'ladies and gentlemen' and starting a promo. Kacy is incredible for someone this early in her training and Lacey Lane brings some real physical action, not just hair tossing. Mendoza against some new guy was straight lucha work and adds a new dimension. Main event was a little average but it was really just introducing the mma team. Jessamyn and marina don't do that much. Might not be popular but shayna is pretty good. Very sharp with the crowd and brings a convincing menace.


----------



## RiverFenix

GTL2 said:


> I was at this one. One of the best shows I've seen. Profits are a great live act. Matha is getting massive heat just by saying 'ladies and gentlemen' and starting a promo. Kacy is incredible for someone this early in her training and Lacey Lane brings some real physical action, not just hair tossing. Mendoza against some new guy was straight lucha work and adds a new dimension. Main event was a little average but it was really just introducing the mma team. Jessamyn and marina don't do that much. Might not be popular but shayna is pretty good. Very sharp with the crowd and brings a convincing menace.


Humberto Carrillo tafka Ultimo Ninja (sans mask) wrestled Mendoza.


----------



## Reil

It's worth noting that there are a few reports of where Io took the majority of the beating for the match, and that Jessamin and Marina ended up dropping Io on her head. HARD. I mean Io is almost certainly fine, but it goes to show you how much further the UFC 4HW have to go before they should be featured. Apparently their ring gear was far from good either. They were basically in workout clothes.


----------



## GTL2

Ú


Reil said:


> It's worth noting that there are a few reports of where Io took the majority of the beating for the match, and that Jessamin and Marina ended up dropping Io on her head. HARD. I mean Io is almost certainly fine, but it goes to show you how much further the UFC 4HW have to go before they should be featured. Apparently their ring gear was far from good either. They were basically in workout clothes.


Yup. Io took most of it (didn't notice the head thing) and the match was not good in any way. It was basically 'here are some famous people'. The earlier women's tag match was miles ahead. Unfair? Yes. As they say, it isn't about the wrestling.

(When I said the match was a little average, that was taking a positive view)


----------



## GTL2

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Humberto Carrillo tafka Ultimo Ninja (sans mask) wrestled Mendoza.


Probably be seeing a lot more of him soon. Looked totally secure and in control with some spectacular moves


----------



## gl83

GTL2 said:


> Ú
> 
> Yup. Io took most of it (didn't notice the head thing) and the match was not good in any way. It was basically 'here are some famous people'. The earlier women's tag match was miles ahead. Unfair? Yes. As they say, it isn't about the wrestling.
> 
> (When I said the match was a little average, that was taking a positive view)



After hearing you guys talk about Io Shirai and now hearing this; all I can say is it must take a special breed of talent to have a clunker of a match against her.


----------



## Reil

Dunno the exact outcome, but Marina, Jessamin, and Shayna defeated Io Shirai , Dakota Kai, and Nikki Cross tonight.

e: Apparently Dakota submitted to Shayna.


----------



## Mordecay

:lmao at the megapush to the HW, we are doomed


----------



## gl83

Why do I get the feeling that Shayna isn't going anywhere and that she'll use her fellow HW(Shafir/Duke) to regain the title from Kairi?


----------



## Reil

I don't think Shayna will regain the title, but Dave speculated in the latest newsletter that the way the 4HW are being pushed, is that they are being fast tracked to the main roster. Apparently they are all in the fast lane classes at the PC as well.

For reference, there are several classes in the PC when it comes to the main roster stuff:

- Beginner Class: Basically you are a fresh rookie. Don't expect to be called up any time soon. You won't even be on tour.

- Intermediate Class: You'll be working the Florida Loop, but don't expect to appear on TV or be called up.

- Advanced Class: You'll be working national tours and on NXT TV. However you probably won't be called up yet.

- Preparation Class: You'll be getting called up soon. You'll be working on NXT TV and on the tours. This class is headed up by HBK.

Then there is the fast lane, where WWE just rushes through anyone they want on the main roster as soon as possible. Regardless, I don't see Shayna regaining the title, because the division will be in the same exact spot it was before Kairi won it. And NXT is generally pretty good at keeping fuckery out of their Takeover matches. I assume Shayna is probably going to get a rematch at Evolution or something, and lose there.


----------



## MC

:lmao

People are so salty about the 4HW. It's really hilarious. They haven't even debuted on TV and people are so mad already.


----------



## Mordecay

MC 16 said:


> :lmao
> 
> People are so salty about the 4HW. It's really hilarious. They haven't even debuted on tv and people are so mad.


Let's see, Ronda is already champion after 4 matches and Shayna just had the worst, most boring title reign in the history of the NXT womens title, so you can't blame us for being a bit worried.


----------



## MC

Mordecay said:


> Let's see, Ronda is already champion after 4 matches and Shayna just had the worst, most boring title reign in the history of the NXT womens title, so you can't blame us for being a bit worried.


Shayna had a great title reign in my opinion :shrug 

Also, that's hardly a fair reason to be so against two rookies before they even debuted on TV.


----------



## Reil

It's worth noting that Jessamin and Marina apparently refused to take any real bumps either. This is going to be a real problem if they are fast tracked to the main roster like this. Dave talked about it in the latest newsletter, but they relied mostly on rest holds, judo throws, and strikes. No real spots or anything.



MC 16 said:


> Shayna had a great title reign in my opinion :shrug


Perhaps, but she shouldn't win the title back. Her time in the spotlight should be over. Her winning the title back would be an absolute disaster for the division. Because again, she has torn through every single babyface on NXT TV right now, except for Kairi.


----------



## MC

Reil said:


> It's worth noting that Jessamin and Marina apparently refused to take any real bumps either. This is going to be a real problem if they are fast tracked to the main roster like this. Dave talked about it in the latest newsletter, but they relied mostly on rest holds, judo throws, and strikes. No real spots or anything.
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but she shouldn't win the title back. Her time in the spotlight should be over. Her winning the title back would be an absolute disaster for the division. Because again, she has torn through every single babyface on NXT TV right now, except for Kairi.


"real spots" - Sorry this quote just cracks me up. It's up there with the she doesn't run the ropes comment a few months back. :lol 

And who says I'm arguing for another title reign? I'm just saying I enjoyed title reign.


----------



## Jedah

With Bianca being positioned for a title shot (again all but confirmed last night), it's unlikely that Shayna takes the title back. If they wanted it on her, they wouldn't have taken it off her in Brooklyn. Probably. You never know when it comes to their obsession with this horsewomen crap, which is why I was wary to begin with.

It's notable too that they're going over teams with lower tiered talent. Dakota is basically the lowest babyface on the totem pole in NXT now and Nikki is in the Kassius Ohno role for the women at this point. Deonna is getting jobbed out too.

I think they want to give Io some experience working the WWE ring since she's gonna be pushed right out of the gate when she gets to TV. Plus it makes sense if they want to give the other two some experience because it's Io Shirai we're talking about. I guess.

I just hope they are indeed, fast tracked to the main roster. The women's division is a shamble there anyway. NXT's is finally in rebuilding mode and can be great for the next year if it avoids this apocalypse.


----------



## Mox Girl

Hey WWE, please stop having Shayna go over Dakota. Thank you :lol

I hate that they're using her as a babyface jobber. It's not like she's not experienced in the ring, she's been wrestling for a decade. It's funny though cos they seem to be booking her ok on that new NXT UK show but on the regular circuit, she does nothing but lose :confused


----------



## Mordecay

Is this something wrong with this thread? Can't see the most recent posts


----------



## Jedah

MC 16 said:


> Shayna had a great title reign in my opinion :shrug
> 
> Also, that's hardly a fair reason to be so against two rookies before they even debuted on TV.


If they give these two with zero experience, one of whom dropped Io on her head the last time, a rocket push and ruin the programming as a result, you can't blame them for being concerned.

Shayna was pushed too fast and while her reign wasn't bad (better than Ember's), it wasn't up to NXT women's title standards, which hasn't really been the same since Asuka vacated the title.

Now there's a chance to get it back up with Kairi and Io, and some impressive talent coming in from this year's tournament, so yeah, I can't blame people for being antsy about that possibility being ruined because these two rookies need a rocket push based on no merit other than being Ronda's friends.

While I doubt this, I do hope the main roster call ups are coming just to make sure it absolutely can't come to pass.


----------



## gl83

Reil said:


> I don't think Shayna will regain the title, but Dave speculated in the latest newsletter that the way the 4HW are being pushed, is that they are being fast tracked to the main roster. Apparently they are all in the fast lane classes at the PC as well.
> 
> For reference, there are several classes in the PC when it comes to the main roster stuff:
> 
> - Beginner Class: Basically you are a fresh rookie. Don't expect to be called up any time soon. You won't even be on tour.
> 
> - Intermediate Class: You'll be working the Florida Loop, but don't expect to appear on TV or be called up.
> 
> - Advanced Class: You'll be working national tours and on NXT TV. However you probably won't be called up yet.
> 
> - Preparation Class: You'll be getting called up soon. You'll be working on NXT TV and on the tours. This class is headed up by HBK.
> 
> Then there is the fast lane, where WWE just rushes through anyone they want on the main roster as soon as possible. Regardless, I don't see Shayna regaining the title, because the division will be in the same exact spot it was before Kairi won it. And NXT is generally pretty good at keeping fuckery out of their Takeover matches. I assume Shayna is probably going to get a rematch at Evolution or something, and lose there.



To be fair, the division kinda is in the same spot as it was months ago. We might have some Heels built up, however the entire babyface roster(sans Kairi)has been obliterated by Shayna. 

Io might help a little in the short-term, but she's probably turning Heel to feud with Kairi. 

Dakota's basically splitting time working NXT and NXT: UK, and right now she's basically a "gatekeeper".

Kairi & Nikki are basically their de facto Top Faces and they'll probably be called up to the main roster within a year's time. 

And Candice, well after spending 2 months building her up as a legit competitor and not just "Johnny Gargano's wife", they have her do nothing at the recent tapings. Maybe she gets a backstage segment.......where she reprises her role as just "Johnny Gargano's wife".


Ugh, Kairi's got her work cut out for her.


----------



## gl83

Jedah said:


> With Bianca being positioned for a title shot (again all but confirmed last night), it's unlikely that Shayna takes the title back. If they wanted it on her, they wouldn't have taken it off her in Brooklyn. Probably. You never know when it comes to their obsession with this horsewomen crap, which is why I was wary to begin with.
> 
> It's notable too that they're going over teams with lower tiered talent. Dakota is basically the lowest babyface on the totem pole in NXT now and Nikki is in the Kassius Ohno role for the women at this point. Deonna is getting jobbed out too.
> 
> I think they want to give Io some experience working the WWE ring since she's gonna be pushed right out of the gate when she gets to TV. Plus it makes sense if they want to give the other two some experience because it's Io Shirai we're talking about. I guess.
> 
> I just hope they are indeed, fast tracked to the main roster. The women's division is a shamble there anyway. NXT's is finally in rebuilding mode and can be great for the next year if it avoids this apocalypse.


Didn't they also beat Kairi Sane last weekend? I would hardly consider her a bottom-tier talent.

Funny, you talk about them bringing forth the apocalypse, considering the name their group is derived from.


----------



## Jedah

gl83 said:


> Didn't they also beat Kairi Sane last weekend? I would hardly consider her a bottom-tier talent.
> 
> Funny, you talk about them bringing forth the apocalypse, considering the name their group is derived from.


They did, but it was Deonna who took the fall. That's what I mean here. Deonna shouldn't be, but they're jobbing her out quickly. I'm hoping this is all because they just want them to get experience working with some of the tops in the field. Thankfully the other two didn't show up in the tournament or the tapings.

And yes...let's just hope it was a coincidence.


----------



## gl83

Jedah said:


> They did, but it was Deonna who took the fall. That's what I mean here. Deonna shouldn't be, but they're jobbing her out quickly. I'm hoping this is all because they just want them to get experience working with some of the tops in the field. Thankfully the other two didn't show up in the tournament or the tapings.
> 
> And yes...let's just hope it was a coincidence.



I can kinda understand Dakota taking the falls since she's being built as an underdog ala AJ Lee, Bayley, Sami Zayn, Johnny Gargano, Daniel Bryan, etc. But man, considering how decimated the Face roster is, you'd think NXT would start building up some Faces as well. Heaven forbid if Kairi Sane gets injured or something then they'd really be up a creek.


----------



## Jedah

Lacey Lane also lost to Lacey Evans last night.

I mean, this is still just house show stuff. Bianca has lost plenty of house show matches but is undefeated in canon aside from her MYC loss to Kairi, but yeah, they really do need to start building up some babyfaces, especially if Io turns heel on Kairi (as she should).


----------



## Jedah

Some notable things from tonight's show in Fort Pierce.

1. For those thinking Ciampa vs. Dream is the direction we seem to be headed in - the two had a match tonight. Someone described it as being awesome and TakeOver worthy. We'll see if these matches continue. I personally would hold off on this match until the Rumble TakeOver because Black still has unfinished business, but whenever it happens, I'm looking forward to it.

2. Io Shirai thankfully had a singles match tonight away from the UFC horsewomen. She squashed Aliyah and apparently looked great.

3. Rhea Ripley was in action. I think she had a match with Kacy Katanzaro, which kind of shows NXT is high on the latter.


----------



## Reil

NXT House Show roster for the upcoming weekend. This includes both the Coconut Loop (Florida), and National group.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037782539530907649
The only notable absence is Kairi, but that's because she's currently in Japan. Odds are she probably is also getting the time off due to Japan getting almost leveled by a typhoon and earthquake within the span of a week. And her hometown (Yamaguchi Prefecture) was one of the hardest hit areas when it came to the typhoon apparently.


----------



## Jedah

Looks like Io might be getting the dubious honor of trying to carry the UFC horsewomen to a good match again. :eyeroll

One can only hope this won't affect the main programming.


----------



## Reil

Jedah said:


> Looks like Io might be getting the dubious honor of trying to carry the UFC horsewomen to a good match again. :eyeroll
> 
> One can only hope this won't affect the main programming.


Marina isn't being advertised as one of the talents appearing on the tour. And even if she was, Shayna is on the national tour. I don't see Marina and Jessamin picking up a win without Shayna around.


----------



## Mordecay

In tonight's NXT house show in Buffalo, Ricochet had a surprise opponent... FUCKING Luke Harper :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::done


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037871265070108672
I hope they recorded that much to air it later, that sounds like it is going to be freaking great

NXT is the best


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

And in addition to that ^ the main event was Cole/Ciampa/Gargano


----------



## AlbertPadgett

You guys killed it!!!


----------



## Reil

Io Shirai had her first major house show victory tonight, defeating Bianca Belair. However in the post match, she was jumped by Marina Shafir and Jessamin Duke, and promptly got destroyed. Including them wrapping a steel chair around various body parts and stomping/jumping on the chair.

I'm not too sure, but Io had to be helped by several referees and a doctor to the back. We'll see if its a kayfabe injury or not tomorrow, but if Marina and Jessamin legit injured Io, then they need to be put back into the PC for a much longer time, or outright released.

There's a fine line between being green in the ring and being incredibly unsafe.


----------



## Jedah

They're gonna bring this bullshit to the televised programming, aren't they?

If so, I'm just hoping this is some kind of set up to a War Games match or something, because if Shayna gets the title back the division is in a dark age when it should be in a golden one.


----------



## GTL2

Reil said:


> Io Shirai had her first major house show victory tonight, defeating Bianca Belair. However in the post match, she was jumped by Marina Shafir and Jessamin Duke, and promptly got destroyed. Including them wrapping a steel chair around various body parts and stomping/jumping on the chair.
> 
> I'm not too sure, but Io had to be helped by several referees and a doctor to the back. We'll see if its a kayfabe injury or not tomorrow, but if Marina and Jessamin legit injured Io, then they need to be put back into the PC for a much longer time, or outright released.
> 
> There's a fine line between being green in the ring and being incredibly unsafe.


Didn't see this show but this has a 99.99% chance of being kayfabe


----------



## Reil

Apparently the finish of tonight's Io/Kacy vs Marina/Jessamin match caught people off guard. Marina and Jessamin beat Kacy/Io, but it looks like it was a botched (and potentially unintended) finish. To the shock of no one.

Yeah, someone at the show reported that Kacy got spiked so hard by Marina and Jessamin she may have been legit knocked loopy for a bit. Io apparently didn't try to break up the pin, because Kacy was supposed to kick out, but was knocked so loopy she didn't realize it.


----------



## Jedah

Didn't I say two days ago Io would get the "honor" of trying to drag them to a good match?

I'm sure Kacy was pinned but that's only a little better. The division badly needs credible babyfaces now and Kacy is poised to be one of the breakout stars from the tournament. She has way more upside than they do right now.

Still just a house show of course, but if this somehow translates to TV it's a very, very bad sign.


----------



## Reil

Yeah, it's just a house show. But at the end of the day, Marina and Jessamin are both way too inexperienced still, and shouldn't be pushed this hard. No other woman in WWE at their experience level has been pushed as hard as this.

Not that it matters anyways. I'm almost willing to bet actual money the moment that Ronda leaves the company, that Shayna, Marina, and Jessamin (if they are still around) will all be buried alive. Their value is tied solely to Ronda. If she leaves, their value completely collapses.


----------



## Jedah

We have no idea when that will be though. It could be as early as next April, or it could be later. What's important is keeping this shit off TV. This definitely looks like practice for something. Best case scenario is Survivor Series. Hopefully they all get dumped on the main roster because I don't want to see the one good product this company has become unwatchable thanks to them.

The goal for the next year in the division should be to get that title to Io Shirai and then build up a number of credible babyfaces any one of which could potentially dethrone her. That won't happen if we get the second coming of Shayna, but this time with her lackeys helping her make everyone look even worse.


----------



## sweepdaleg

Anyone know the card for the event in Royal Oak, Michigan today?


----------



## Jedah

Well, Candice just beat Shayna on the national tour last night, so who knows what's going on? Looks like it was clean too.

Ciampa also beat Cole and Gargano in a triple threat.


----------



## gl83

Jedah said:


> Well, Candice just beat Shayna on the national tour last night, so who knows what's going on? Looks like it was clean too.
> 
> Ciampa also beat Cole and Gargano in a triple threat.


They did the same match in Buffalo 2 nights earlier and Shayna went over.

Well, they were in Ohio, Gargano's home state, so maybe something to send the crowd home happy.


----------



## Mordecay

Ricochet doing Ricochet things


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1038664811213713408


----------



## sweepdaleg

Looks like for house shows they really just throw shit together and tone done the spots. Was expecting ricochet to do some high flying shit.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Reil said:


> Yeah, it's just a house show. *But at the end of the day, Marina and Jessamin are both way too inexperienced still, and shouldn't be pushed this hard. No other woman in WWE at their experience level has been pushed as hard as this.*
> 
> Not that it matters anyways. I'm almost willing to bet actual money the moment that Ronda leaves the company, that Shayna, Marina, and Jessamin (if they are still around) will all be buried alive. Their value is tied solely to Ronda. If she leaves, their value completely collapses.


What are you talking about? They haven't been pushed at all. The only time they have been on TV is when they are sitting in the crowd. They have done literally nothing. These girls getting experience at house shows doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Mordecay

NXT house shows seem to be so much fun


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039360919552196609 @MarkyWhipwreck ;


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mordecay said:


> NXT house shows seem to be so much fun
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039360919552196609
> @MarkyWhipwreck ;


The whole match is in the Adam Cole fan thread if you'd ever stop by sometime :grin2:


----------



## RiverFenix

Not for nothing, but that triple threat is what I think the bookers had in mind for the Black-Ciampa-Gargano match. Would have been a ton of psychology involved, can Gargano work with Ciampa, would Gargano make a save to breakup a Black pin on Ciampa etc. You'd force Ciampa and Gargano to have to work with each other and even aid each other a times. It would have been great.

They should have just threw in a new third person into the title match to tell that same story rather than another singles match with LMS rules.


----------



## TD Stinger

Mordecay said:


> NXT house shows seem to be so much fun
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039360919552196609
> @MarkyWhipwreck ;


We could have gotten that spot at Takeover :mj2 .



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> They should have just threw in a new third person into the title match to tell that same story rather than another singles match with LMS rules.


Agreed. Hell, would have been as easy as doing a Battle Royal to start the show and the winner get a spot in the main event. Could have even thrown Ohno in there just to be the fall guy.


----------



## Reil

Sigh. Apparently the finish was mostly clean as well. Dunno who ate the pin, but hopefully it was Candice.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040409032496959488
Either way, I really fucking hope they don't put the UFC 4HW on WWE programming and give Shayna the title back in the process. Because holy fuck that would be stupid and awful.


----------



## Jedah

I think they're trying to get them as much experience working with good workers as possible. They still don't seem anywhere near ready for TV yet.

Even so, this is getting fucking ridiculous. Nobody cares about the UFC horsewomen, whether wrestling or MMA fans.

Io will be at tomorrow's show. She and Kairi will probably have the honor of trying to carry the horseshitwomen to a good match again.

Edit: Candice got pinned.

Dream also took on Ciampa again.


----------



## rexmundi

Mordecay said:


> Ricochet doing Ricochet things
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1038664811213713408


WOW. :O


----------



## Reil

UFC 4HW beat Kairi, Dakota, and Io tonight (Shayna submitted Dakota, while Marina and Jessamin prevented Kairi and Io from breaking the hold). However the UFC 4HW ate shit soon afterwards when taunting and trying to attack Kairi post match.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040800773175758848
This is the first time they've looked "weak" after a match.


----------



## Jedah

As predicted. Why can't they just lose a match? The only good thing about this is that Kairi and Io are being protected.

Fortunately, the results of NXT house shows don't usually affect the results of the programming but still, Kairi and Io are being tangled with them in some way every single time they have a house show. It's either practice for an angle or they're trying to get the other two experience working with the best. Hopefully it's the latter.


----------



## Reil

Io Shirai and Dakota Kai defeated Lacey Evans and Bianca Belair tonight, when Io hit the moonsault on Lacey. The setup was that Lacey and Bianca were bragging about how they were better than any "indy girls".

It's worth noting though that the crowd chanted a bunch of sexual innuendos at all of the women, and some racial stuff as well. It's apparently been a pretty bad crowd for anyone who is a minority wrestler tonight.


----------



## gl83

Reil said:


> Io Shirai and Dakota Kai defeated Lacey Evans and Bianca Belair tonight, when Io hit the moonsault on Lacey. The setup was that Lacey and Bianca were bragging about how they were better than any "indy girls".
> 
> It's worth noting though that the crowd chanted a bunch of sexual innuendos at all of the women, and some racial stuff as well. It's apparently been a pretty bad crowd for anyone who is a minority wrestler tonight.



Didn't Kairi also have to deal with a similarly crappy crowd a few months ago?


----------



## december_blue

Mixed tag main event tonight: Velveteen Dream & Vanessa Borne vs. Ricochet & Kacy Catanzaro. 

The Dream & Vanessa pairing is very much Prince & Vanity (or Apollonia, or Shiela E or insert any Prince muse). I could be wrong, but early on in the genesis of the Dream character, wasn't Vanessa his valet on a few live events?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I hope somebody recorded that and uploads it to YT.


----------



## candice-wrestling

Reil said:


> Io Shirai and Dakota Kai defeated Lacey Evans and Bianca Belair tonight, when Io hit the moonsault on Lacey. The setup was that Lacey and Bianca were bragging about how they were better than any "indy girls".
> 
> *It's worth noting though that the crowd chanted a bunch of sexual innuendos at all of the women, and some racial stuff as well. It's apparently been a pretty bad crowd for anyone who is a minority wrestler tonight.*


*
*

Urgh I hate crowds like that. A few years back at an NXT Live Event in Sydney Australia that I went to a bunch of fans tried to start some racist chants but they got shut straight down by the rest of the crowd.


----------



## Reil

Potentially interesting note tonight: Mia Yim had/has an instagram story up of her traveling to the NXT Sanford show tonight. It's possible she debuts tonight.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043248950919290881
Matt Riddle making his debut tonight.


----------



## RiverFenix

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043248950919290881
> Matt Riddle making his debut tonight.


As is Stacey Ervin Jr by the sounds of things - 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042553788022841344


----------



## Reil

So here are a few house show results for tonight so far:

Kassius Ohno def. Stacey Erwin Jr

Io Shirai and Kacy Catanzaro def. Aliyah and Kavita Devi


----------



## Reil

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043292422116126720


----------



## december_blue

It appears to be a night of debuts as Stacey Ervin Jr also made his NXT debut tonight.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043285563669979138


----------



## Reil

Yikes. Tonight's women's main event was Kairi, Dakota, and Candice vs Shayna, Marina, and Jessamyn in an elimination tag match. A clean sweep for the UFC 4HW, apparently. Order of elimination below:

Kairi was eliminated via DQ (crowd was apparently super fucking pissed over this and hijacked the match)
Candice was eliminated by Marina (Pinfall)
Dakota was eliminated by Shayna (submission)

Yes. Marina, Jessamyn, and Shayna all survived.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I hope Matt Riddle and Stacy Irvin Jr get wrestler names because those just won't work.


----------



## gl83

Reil said:


> Yikes. Tonight's women's main event was Kairi, Dakota, and Candice vs Shayna, Marina, and Jessamyn in an elimination tag match. A clean sweep for the UFC 4HW, apparently. Order of elimination below:
> 
> Kairi was eliminated via DQ (crowd was apparently super fucking pissed over this and hijacked the match)
> Candice was eliminated by Marina (Pinfall)
> Dakota was eliminated by Shayna (submission)
> 
> Yes. Marina, Jessamyn, and Shayna all survived.


Can Dakota go to NXT: UK and take Kairi, Io and anyone else worth a damn with her because this is getting f'n ridiculous.


I mean the MMA HW are making "Reign of Terror era" Triple H look like Chris Jericho in comparison.


----------



## RiverFenix

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I hope Matt Riddle and Stacy Irvin Jr get wrestler names because those just won't work.


Riddle is unlikely, Stacey Irvin probably will. Riddle has indie cache, Irvin would be a 100% pure wwe trained and developed "creation".


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Riddle is unlikely, Stacey Irvin probably will. Riddle has indie cache, Irvin would be a 100% pure wwe trained and developed "creation".


I think it's more likely he gets to keep his name because WWE execs jerk off to UFC rather than because of his Indy cachet.


----------



## Not Lying

Reil said:


> Yikes. Tonight's women's main event was Kairi, Dakota, and Candice vs Shayna, Marina, and Jessamyn in an elimination tag match. A clean sweep for the UFC 4HW, apparently. Order of elimination below:
> 
> Kairi was eliminated via DQ (crowd was apparently super fucking pissed over this and hijacked the match)
> Candice was eliminated by Marina (Pinfall)
> Dakota was eliminated by Shayna (submission)
> 
> Yes. Marina, Jessamyn, and Shayna all survived.


Damn Women MMA reign of horror is coming up and there's no one that can stop it.


----------



## Jedah

I know it's ridiculous, but house shows don't mean anything. We haven't seen any hints on the televised programming yet. The other two don't appear ready and the story they're telling with Shayna suggests something else.

The three of them supposedly were ringside for one of Io's MYC matches so we might see more then.

Hopefully they just all get dumped on Raw, which is where I think this is going. Raw is already trash.


----------



## TD Stinger

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I think it's more likely he gets to keep his name because WWE execs jerk off to UFC rather than because of his Indy cachet.


Doubt it. If that were the case they would have renamed Tomasso Ciampa (a guy I love but whose name I constantly spell wrong) a long time ago. Not to mention various others. And Riddle is a bigger star than Ciampa coming in from the Indies.


----------



## Jedah

They usually let the very big stars from the indies keep their old names. Ricochet and Io are recent examples. Doesn't surprise me they let Riddle keep his, plus it's his actual name anyway.


----------



## december_blue

Mia Yim starting on the Florida live event loop this weekend.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045372627978788866


----------



## Jedah

Great, now watch her job to the horseshitwomen too. Really, really hope they bypass NXT and go right to the main roster because holy shit would them dominating the division be fucking terrible.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

At an NXT house show right now, Riddle and Ohno are about to take eachother on:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045475075254882304
:bjpenn

And finish:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045479535414845440


----------



## Jedah

And of course, the horseshitwomen take on Io, Kairi, and random partner X. This time it's Xia Li. Where of course, Xia Li will be the sacrifice. It hasn't happened yet but I'll be shocked if it doesn't.

This is beyond ridiculous now. God I hope this doesn't make the programming because it's going to be fucking awful if it does.


----------



## Reil

The sad part is outside of the Osaka house show, Kairi has lost every single house show match she's been in since becoming champion. And people are starting to get incredibly pissed off as a result, not just here, but the audience at these shows is getting sick of it as well. Because everyone knows that if Marina, Jessamyn, and Shayna are in a match together (or even if they arent), they'll be winning.

She's also had zero title defenses since becoming champion on any show. So if she loses to Shayna at Evolution, not only would she be the shortest reigning NXT Women's Champion in history, she'll also have 0 defenses to her name.


----------



## Jedah

That's part of a litany of why I don't think she's losing, since it will completely destroy the credibility of a title that's been very protected. But the odds are certainly non-zero. I don't calculate house show results into that equation, but this is all still in bad taste.


----------



## Reil

Jedah said:


> That's part of a litany of why I don't think she's losing, since it will completely destroy the credibility of a title that's been very protected. But the odds are certainly non-zero. I don't calculate house show results into that equation, but this is all still in bad taste.


The sad part is, once Ronda decides she's had her fill of WWE and leaves, Jessamyn and Marina's ceiling will likely be jobbers. They were complete failures in the MMA world and no one there takes them seriously.


----------



## zrc

Duke and Shafir will be fine. They'll team up with Baszler like I said from the beginning.


----------



## december_blue

Positive reviews for Stacey Ervin Jr! Sounds like he's definitely one to watch. Though I'm sure it helps that he's been in there with absolute pros like Kassius Ohno and now Tony Nese.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045824753720791040


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Keith Lee took an L:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045835417042464768
God damn, NXT house shows are killing it recently:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045850155495362561
:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RiverFenix

Showstopper said:


> Keith Lee took an L:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045835417042464768


This is much more of an intriguing match-up than EC3 vs Lars. Give EC3 the Kona Reeves television feud. 



Showstopper said:


> God damn, NXT house shows are killing it recently:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045850155495362561
> :mark: :mark: :mark:


Only thing missing was having Cesaro making the save if KOR and Roddy where there with a 2-on-1 or 3-on-1.

Edit - Nevermind, that was the set-up. No vid of Cesaro first coming out though - Yet! I need to see that.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045852151564709888


----------



## Mordecay

NXT shits on the main roster even on house shows :lmao


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Seeing Cesaro and Kassious Ohno together in that clip at the house show makes me want both of them to reunite on Smackdown Live even more even Cesaro back down to NXT. :mj2*_


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Showstopper said:


> Keith Lee took an L:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045835417042464768


The Freak Accident never looked impressive until now; I always wondered if he could do it against heavyweights and he just did it to the second heaviest guy in the company with relative ease.


----------



## candice-wrestling

december_blue said:


> Positive reviews for Stacey Ervin Jr! Sounds like he's definitely one to watch. Though I'm sure it helps that he's been in there with absolute pros like Kassius Ohno and now Tony Nese.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045824753720791040


I think them putting him in the ring with guys like Nese & Ohno this early into his career shows that they've got a lot of faith in him.



Showstopper said:


> God damn, NXT house shows are killing it recently:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045850155495362561
> :mark: :mark: :mark:


HOLY SMOKES!!


----------



## GTL2

That's an incredible guy to make a guest appearance for a florida loop show. That new venue is pretty big though so might be building it into a real road trip level event. 

The house show audience has also been dwindling and I guess they are trying the you never know who you might see hook.



candice-wrestling said:


> I think them putting him in the ring with guys like Nese & Ohno this early into his career shows that they've got a lot of faith in him.


He's kinda been doing gymnastics in the ring with a wrestling move on the end so he's going to be very quick at developing there. The test for guys like him is if they can connect with a crowd and act.


----------



## candice-wrestling

GTL2 said:


> He's kinda been doing gymnastics in the ring with a wrestling move on the end so he's going to be very quick at developing there. The test for guys like him is if they can connect with a crowd and act.


Agreed.


----------



## americanoutlaw

Look like there would couple of NXT house shows debuts over past couple of days 
Mia Yin-Mae Young Classic Competitor 
Mansoor Al-Shehail- ca based indy wrestler who was part of the Saudi Arabia tryouts
Saurav Gurjar-The India kickboxer/bollywood actor who was part of the ring king ka fed


----------



## Reil

Mansoor debuted last weekend or the week before, I think. He's pretty unremarkable. I honestly don't see him ever making it out of the house show circuit. Maybe he'll make NXT TV as enhancement talent, but otherwise meh.


----------



## americanoutlaw

Don’t know if the other Saudi Arabia guys have reported yet but he was only wrestler of the group 

See if garza jr works a house show soon

Lot of new names have been debuted at the NXT House shows


----------



## toontownman

Reil said:


> Mansoor. I honestly don't see him ever making it out of the house show circuit. Maybe he'll make NXT TV as enhancement talent, but otherwise meh.


NXT India and Middle East Bay Bay


----------



## Reil

toontownman said:


> NXT India and Middle East Bay Bay


There isn't going to be an NXT India. The Indian marketplace is a black hole when it comes to revenue. Apparently from the stuff they shared with investors, NXT Asia will be most likely be based in Japan (it helps that WWE is working on forming partnerships and allowing talent to at least appear at promotions like NOAH [Itami] and STARDOM [Kairi]). 

There may be an NXT Middle East, but it all depends on where its based. If its based in Saudi Arabia, forget about it. It's dead before it even arrives considering how backwards it is in SA from a society perspective.

Also: Mansoor isn't from Saudi Arabia. He's from California. :sk


----------



## RiverFenix

NXT Asia would HAVE to be based out of Japan given it's the hotbed. I wonder if wwe would also look to work with Meiko's promotion - might be better to try and buy it and hire her full time as the female trainer to any Asia NXT assuming they'd open a Performance Center over there as well. 

I think NXT UK will eventually become NXT Europe, with WXW being the latest to have a working agreement with wwe. I think wwe should look to build a satellite PC there as well.


----------



## Reil

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> NXT Asia would HAVE to be based out of Japan given it's the hotbed. I wonder if wwe would also look to work with Meiko's promotion - might be better to try and buy it and hire her full time as the female trainer to any Asia NXT assuming they'd open a Performance Center over there as well.
> 
> I think NXT UK will eventually become NXT Europe, with WXW being the latest to have a working agreement with wwe. I think wwe should look to build a satellite PC there as well.


Meiko has said she would like to work with WWE again in the future. As for a partnership, I think it depends on who offers the most benefits for WWE from a joshi perspective. Meiko's promotion is very small. It only has 9 women in it. None of whom outside of Meiko have much notoriety in western circles.

I feel like if WWE were to try and partner with a Joshi promotion in Japan, it would likely be STARDOM. Rossy isn't subtle about his love for NXT, and the ROH/STARDOM partnership is pretty bad considering ROH's women's division is the worst in North America from a talent perspective, and they never let the STARDOM women look strong at all. 

There's also the fact that ROH won't fund a STARDOM show for the US, which is something Rossy wants to do. I can see WWE letting STARDOM run a show at Axcess or something during Wrestlemania or Summerslam weekend.


----------



## americanoutlaw

toontownman said:


> NXT India and Middle East Bay Bay


there all ready been talks about it


----------



## toontownman

Reil said:


> There isn't going to be an NXT India.
> There may be an NXT Middle East.


You might well be right. WWE are banking on the opposite though. 











> _Mansoor isn't from Saudi Arabia. He's from California. _sk


Indeed. Hopefully they never stoop as low as pretending wrestlers aren't where they are really from. 















Wait a second!


----------



## Reil

Just a heads up, but even though there is an NXT symbol on India doesn't mean there will be a performance center built there. It's not really feasible when it comes to real estate and drawing in people to watch what they record. Full Sail still charges money to watch the tapings (ticket sales). India is dirt poor and doesn't bring in much revenue for WWE, if any. WWE would likely build it in Japan and run a smaller venue for whatever they tape. And they would fly the Indian talent in. But you have to remember that conference was also when WWE was still dumb enough to think the vast majority of Indian people could afford the network, not realizing either the place pirated the content or got it for free anyways. 

Also yeah, WWE isn't even trying to hide that Mansoor is from California. As they are billing him from there during his appearances.


----------



## december_blue

Big win for Vanessa!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1050914106855841795


----------



## Reil

Yeah its been a very heel heavy night for the NXT Women on the Florida loop when it comes to victories. Bourne, Conti, and MJ (who worked as a heel for some reason???) all won tonight so far. The only women's match left on the card is Io Shirai and ??? vs two of the UFC 4HW, I assume (Shayna isn't on the tour group this weekend, so she'll be with Marina and Jessamyn).

Yup. Marina, Jessamyn, and Shayna defeated Jessie Elaban, Lacey Lane, and Io Shirai.


----------



## gl83

Reil said:


> Yeah its been a very heel heavy night for the NXT Women on the Florida loop when it comes to victories. Bourne, Conti, and MJ (who worked as a heel for some reason???) all won tonight so far. The only women's match left on the card is Io Shirai and ??? vs two of the UFC 4HW, I assume (Shayna isn't on the tour group this weekend, so she'll be with Marina and Jessamyn).
> 
> Yup. Marina, Jessamyn, and Shayna defeated Jessie Elaban, Lacey Lane, and Io Shirai.



Well, having MJ work as a Heel was kinda necessary since they were kinda short-handed between having 3 separate matches at the house show, the NXT national tour and the NXT UK taping using up all of their viable Heels(except for Bianca Belair)


----------



## Reil

So Marina and Jessamyn lost their first match tonight. Against Io Shirai and Mia Yim.


----------



## gl83

Reil said:


> So Marina and Jessamyn lost their first match tonight. Against Io Shirai and Mia Yim.



Sounds like it was a mess in the end as it was first ruled a no-contest, then a Double DQ, then a DQ.


----------



## Drshuk

It's wasn't really convoluted at all, Io had the match decisively with a Monnsalt on Jessalyn, but Shayna came in and attacked IO right before the ref was going to count 3. 
Io also beat up all 3 of them before the match ( it was originally a singles match with Mia vs one of the three, but they attacked her before the bell, and Io made the save turning it into a tag match).
https://twitter.com/CookChristophe/status/1051276457807372288
https://twitter.com/SuperFlyAaron/status/1051286023651635201


----------



## december_blue

Look at all the talent!


----------



## TD Stinger

december_blue said:


> Look at all the talent!


Funny (and awesome) thing is, that's still only like half of their best talent in that picture.


----------



## Reil

Couple of things from tonight's NXT house show:

Matt Riddle won three matches in a row

The UFC 4HW defeated Mia Yim, Io Shirai, and Kairi Sane. Mia Yim got caught in the Kirafuda Clutch and was forced to submit. Afterwards, the UFC 4HW beat up Kairi until Io made the save. Kairi then hit the Insane Elbow on Shayna.


----------



## candice-wrestling

Reil said:


> Couple of things from tonight's NXT house show:
> 
> Matt Riddle won three matches in a row
> 
> The UFC 4HW defeated Mia Yim, Io Shirai, and Kairi Sane. Mia Yim got caught in the Kirafuda Clutch and was forced to submit. Afterwards, the UFC 4HW beat up Kairi until Io made the save. Kairi then hit the Insane Elbow on Shayna.


Any video from twitter of Io making the save and Kairi hitting the elbow?


----------



## zrc

Has Mia even won a match since getting signed. :lmao


----------



## gl83

zrc said:


> Has Mia even won a match since getting signed. :lmao



She's beaten Aliyah......


----------



## zrc

gl83 said:


> She's beaten Aliyah......


Who hasn't.


----------



## Reil

Yeah, the new NXT female signees have been losing a decent amount on the house show circuit. Io has won maybe one or two matches since being a part of it. Otherwise she's been losing constantly to the UFC 4HW.

Mia has won two matches on the house show circuit, although I dunno if one of them should count. She beat Aliyah, but also her and Io beat Marina and Jessamyn via DQ when Shayna interfered.

WWE is doing a really poor job of spotlighting the actual talented people instead of Ronda's buddies. I know some are claiming they are the female version of The Shield, but the Shield at least has talent. And didn't get to where they were based on nepotism. I mean Shayna is okay to decent in the ring, but Marina and Jessamyn are still really fucking bad apparently.

Toni Storm hasn't even wrestled on any NXT house shows since signing an NXT UK deal.


----------



## gl83

Reil said:


> Yeah, the new NXT female signees have been losing a decent amount on the house show circuit. Io has won maybe one or two matches since being a part of it. Otherwise she's been losing constantly to the UFC 4HW.
> 
> Mia has won two matches on the house show circuit, although I dunno if one of them should count. She beat Aliyah, but also her and Io beat Marina and Jessamyn via DQ when Shayna interfered.
> 
> WWE is doing a really poor job of spotlighting the actual talented people instead of Ronda's buddies. I know some are claiming they are the female version of The Shield, but the Shield at least has talent. And didn't get to where they were based on nepotism. I mean Shayna is okay to decent in the ring, but Marina and Jessamyn are still really fucking bad apparently.
> 
> Toni Storm hasn't even wrestled on any NXT house shows since signing an NXT UK deal.



Didn't you mention earlier how Toni Storm doesn't even want to work NXT House shows even when she's in the Florida area. That's going to be difficult when she does win the NXT UK Women's title since they do title defenses on these House shows. Even Pete Dunne has defended the UK title on occasion during these house shows during the Florida loop as well as the national tours.


I fail to see how the HW are like the Shield. All 3 menbers of the Shield had skillsets that complemented each other. You had 1 member that was the workhorse of the group, who can quuicken the pace of the match at a moment's notice(Rollins); you had one member who was the talker of the group, who is very unorthodox and wild(Ambrose); and then you had the enforcer of the group , who was explosive in short bursts(Reigns). I really don't see that dichotomy with Shayna & friends.


Them losing a bunch on house shows isn't surprising. I mean most of the NXT girls were jobbing on house shows before they became frequent mainstays of the NXT roster. Right now, the only people that the newcomers will be beating will probably be girls from the Performance Center or bottom-feeders like Aliyah/Vanessa Borne.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053445026305449985


----------



## Reil

Yeah, the extent to which Toni Storm has done any sort of work for NXT for is doing a meet and greet at a single house show. That's it.


----------



## zrc

Bare in mind Toni didn't sign a full contract. She's free to work in Japan and everywhere else she chooses. So her not working house shows isn't a surprise, because she doesn't have to.


----------



## december_blue

Ah, the annual NXT Halloween battle royal lol. 

Costumes I've seen reported so far: Otis Dozovic as Mandy Rose, Keith Lee as Bear, Luke Menzies as Mr. Incredible, Boa as Goku, Nick Miller as Bane, Kassius Ohno as a T-Rex, EC3 & Drake Maverick as Batman & Robin, Montez Ford as Slenderman, Angelo Dawkins as Keith Lee.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056330247468208128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056333320072630272


----------



## zrc

Don't the women usually have one?


----------



## december_blue

zrc said:


> Don't the women usually have one?


I think they did last year. It's usually a men's one though. Bayley won the men's battle royal a few years back.


----------



## zrc

They should still have one on the main roster tbh.


----------



## december_blue

More of this year's costumes: Shane Thorne as Catwoman, Matt Riddle as a chicken, Mars as Mario. Jaxson Ryker, Johnny Gargano, and Aleister Black weren't in costume.


----------



## zrc

I now need to see a pic of sexy Shane as Catwoman. Now! :lmao


----------



## december_blue

zrc said:


> I now need to see a pic of sexy Shane as Catwoman. Now! :lmao




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056404711048470529


----------



## zrc

Life complete :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger

You know, when they said someone from NXT dressed up like Mandy Rose, I was hoping someone like Rhea, or Kacy, Lacey, or Taynara, or someone.

But seeing Otis in that get up......that might scar me for awhile.

Edit:

@zrc


----------



## RiverFenix

december_blue said:


> I think they did last year. It's usually a men's one though. Bayley won the men's battle royal a few years back.


Also more than a few of the women would be at the Evolution location and thus not in town for the house show.


----------



## december_blue

Punishment Martinez making his debut.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1058502316377169920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1058511101720215552


----------



## GTL2

Surprised his debut match is a loss to Nick Miller. He is kinda Puerto Rican Corbin and I was expecting him to get pushed from the get-go considering WWE is also crying out for Hispanic stars. He's OK - nothing special - but solid


----------



## TD Stinger

december_blue said:


> Punishment Martinez making his debut.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1058502316377169920
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1058511101720215552


Wow, that promo feels like straight out of the early 90's, lol. Hey if they're going that deep on the "Punishment" part of his character, at least have some Punisher themed merch for him to sell some money.


----------



## Reil

Marina Shayfir and Jessamyn Duke defeated Kairi Sane and Dakota Kai, when Jessamyn hit Dakota with a kick and pinned her.

I fucking hate the MMA 4HW and their rocket push. Their only loss so far was a DQ. Otherwise they are undefeated and its incredibly obnoxious. Especially if that push carries over to NXT TV.

And for those of you thinking that Bianca would be turning face any time soon, don't hold your breath. She's now tagging with Lacey Evans on the Florida loop.


----------



## Alexander_G

Reil said:


> Marina Shayfir and Jessamyn Duke defeated Kairi Sane and Dakota Kai, when Jessamyn hit Dakota with a kick and pinned her.
> 
> I fucking hate the MMA 4HW and their rocket push. Their only loss so far was a DQ. Otherwise they are undefeated and its incredibly obnoxious. Especially if that push carries over to NXT TV.
> 
> And for those of you thinking that Bianca would be turning face any time soon, don't hold your breath. She's now tagging with Lacey Evans on the Florida loop.


It's a crime how they're booking Dakota. She's stiffer than Ivan Drago and could literally kick people's heads off their shoulders. I'll never understand why they book girls even on the house shows like Dakota & Taynara as if they're weak little girls, and Reina like a big ogre with a glass chin.


----------



## Reil

Alexander_G said:


> It's a crime how they're booking Dakota. She's stiffer than Ivan Drago and could literally kick people's heads off their shoulders. I'll never understand why they book girls even on the house shows like Dakota & Taynara as if they're weak little girls, and Reina like a big ogre with a glass chin.


The worst part of this entire thing is it took Jessamyn like three seconds to get Dakota into a basic pin after that kick. She was struggling to turn Dakota over.

Jesus christ the MMA 4HW are going to suck the life out of the NXT Women's Division.


----------



## gl83

Reil said:


> The worst part of this entire thing is it took Jessamyn like three seconds to get Dakota into a basic pin after that kick. She was struggling to turn Dakota over.
> 
> Jesus christ the MMA 4HW are going to suck the life out of the NXT Women's Division.


Other than taking a flat back isn't that the first thing they teach you in wrestling school? You can give some leeway to Shayna because she actually paid her dues and earned her stripes on the Independent scene and overseas in Japan, but the other two.........yeah that is plain nepotism and due to them being friends with Ronda Rousey.


Kinda sad too because looking at the roster, top to bottom, this division should be as good if not better than the 4 HW-era, but their shoddy booking is preventing that from happening.


----------



## december_blue

Kacy is a star.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060707388934811648


----------



## gl83

Io looking like a "Hot Mess"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060717475568988160


----------



## december_blue

Riddy Mo!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068671435189694464


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068696158720143361

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068707290600144897

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068708047390949376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068708814696968192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068714391095398400
Lee vs. Gargano :mark.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068673481997541376
What a waste of Cole and KOR on these two no talent jabroni's who were only hired because they are Indian. How long has Jeet been in developmental? Saurav has only been in developmental for less than a year - it's too dangerous to risk Cole or KOR in there with him. 

(My best Shafir/Duke outrage copy attempt)


----------



## Reil

Two things tonight:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1070861928073969664
Kairi and Dakota defeated Marina and Jessamyn in Milwaukee tonight.

And I don't have a tweet for the other one, but Lacey Evans qualified for the fatal four way by beating Xia Li.


----------



## RiverFenix

Kairi giving a receipt with that stiff landing on Duke or did she botch it?


----------



## Reil

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Kairi giving a receipt with that stiff landing on Duke or did she botch it?


Didn't look stiff to me, but I wouldn't be shocked if she went a bit harder than usual because Marina and Jessamyn are really fucking bad in the ring. I remember a few months ago they dropped Io on her neck.


----------



## GTL2

Noticed that Hanson was working the Florida loop show last night. Broken ribs, torn ligaments and ruptured spleen at Takeover?


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Kairi giving a receipt with that stiff landing on Duke or did she botch it?


If you look at her matches in Japan, her diving elbows were more like this one.

Since she's in WWE she tone down the impact


----------



## gl83

Well, this doesn't sound good:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1071237925810176000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1071238543551418368


----------



## Reil

Apparently to the shock of no one, the MMA 4HW match was real bad. It was the worst match of the night according to some in attendance.


----------



## Jedah

Was Dakota injured in that match?


----------



## Reil

Jedah said:


> Was Dakota injured in that match?


Yes and it was changed to a 2v2 after that.


----------



## rbl85

Reil said:


> Yes and it was changed to a 2v2 after that.


Well it might not be because of Marina and Jessamyn


----------



## Jedah

_If_ it was because of Marina and Jessamyn they need to be released. They nearly injured Io which would have been another catastrophe to the division in this year of them.

There is just no visible upside to them at all, and the one reason they were hired - to do that horseshitwomen match - will have long passed by the time they're ready at this rate. They might well never be ready.


----------



## MC

Jedah said:


> _If_ it was because of Marina and Jessamyn they need to be released. They nearly injured Io which would have been another catastrophe to the division in this year of them.
> 
> There is just no visible upside to them at all, and the one reason they were hired - to do that horseshitwomen match - will have long passed by the time they're ready at this rate. They might well never be ready.


Ignore the obvious bias you have against them (which is laughable btw), you seriously want two rookies released, who are also in the early stages of their careers, because they injured someone on accident? You hear how ridiculous that sounds right? Toni Storm has wrestle for much longer than both of them combined and she injured Io (her neck) so it can happen to ANYONE, let alone two rookies because that's what they are, rookies. Rookies who just began their careers and just because you're so upset about what they may be pushed to do later in their careers, doesn't change that at all. If they were five year pros and had done this for years and years, that's one thing but they aren't so just stop it. 

"horseshitwomen" - Calling them this despite never seeing a match of theirs :lol. This just sums up you in general tbh :shrug. Hell, I fully expect you to hate them even if they turned out to be great wrestlers already because you (and others) have already made up your minds and will do and say anything to fit that mindset. Sad, really.


----------



## Jedah

You do realize that every single report and everything we've seen from them indicates that they're awful? And yes, they should be released if they're injuring people because they were hired for one reason only and that opportunity will likely pass by the time they're ready. And it's certainly not worth injuring others over.

I'm quite comfortable in calling them horseshitwomen and that they probably won't ever turn out to be good wrestlers.


----------



## zrc

They had nothing to do with Kai's injury from what's been reported. :/


----------



## jaybee006

Was at Green Bay last night and I can confirm a few things. They did not have anything to do with the injury from what I could tell. Dakota kicked one of the “HW” while she was on her knees. Dakota was winching as she landed, She then did a double stomp on her and soon after that the X was thrown up. 
The other thing I can confirm is that it was a very awkward match. Apart from Bazler, the “HW” are very green and probably should not be on tour. They still need so much training.


----------



## gl83

jaybee006 said:


> Was at Green Bay last night and I can confirm a few things. They did not have anything to do with the injury from what I could tell. Dakota kicked one of the “HW” while she was on her knees. Dakota was winching as she landed, She then did a double stomp on her and soon after that the X was thrown up.
> The other thing I can confirm is that it was a very awkward match. Apart from Bazler, the “HW” are very green and probably should not be on tour. They still need so much training.


The tag match was Shayna & Jessamyn, and between her & Shafir, Jessamyn is the one that is supposedly the most advanced and "impressing" those in the PC. If what you're saying is true, then A. the MMA HW outside of Shayna & Ronda do not deserve this rocket push they are going to get get; and B. the standards of the PC and what's impressive to PC officials have really dropped since the heyday of the WWE HW,


----------



## Mox Girl

If Dakota is injured, then there goes my main reason to watch episodes of NXT :Vince2 I hope she's ok.


----------



## Reil

Apparently Kairi challenged for the title tonight. She lost after Jessamyn and Marina interfered. Post match they tried attacking her, but Candice LaRae made the save. And Kairi hit the insane elbow on Shayna afterwards.

I guess Jessamyn Duke beat Candice earlier in the night, and the match was apparently really fucking bad according to those in attendance.


----------



## gl83

Reil said:


> Apparently Kairi challenged for the title tonight. She lost after Jessamyn and Marina interfered. Post match they tried attacking her, but Candice LaRae made the save. And Kairi hit the insane elbow on Shayna afterwards.
> 
> I guess Jessamyn Duke beat Candice earlier in the night, and the match was apparently really fucking bad according to those in attendance.


They've been working with the best female wrestlers on the NXT roster(Io, Kairi, Dakota, Candice) for the past 2-3 months now on the house show circuit and they're still this bad. At what point do they concede that they aren't going to pick it up like Ronda(who picked it up real fast ala Kurt Angle) or Shayna(who spent years paying her dues on the Indies and in Japan).


----------



## Reil

gl83 said:


> They've been working with the best female wrestlers on the NXT roster(Io, Kairi, Dakota, Candice) for the past 2-3 months now on the house show circuit and they're still this bad. At what point do they concede that they aren't going to pick it up like Ronda(who picked it up real fast ala Kurt Angle) or Shayna(who spent years paying her dues on the Indies and in Japan).


Realistically? Probably never. As long as Ronda is around, they'll get pushed as a result. Normally in NXT you need to be very strong in ring to get a significant push, but I guess since Triple H seems to think Ronda is the future of the company, he doesn't mind cratering the NXT Women's Division to make her happy.


----------



## gl83

Reil said:


> Realistically? Probably never. As long as Ronda is around, they'll get pushed as a result. Normally in NXT you need to be very strong in ring to get a significant push, but I guess since Triple H seems to think Ronda is the future of the company, he doesn't mind cratering the NXT Women's Division to make her happy.


The same Ronda, who in multiple interviews, has expressed a desire to settle down and start a family soon.



Brilliant.


----------



## candice-wrestling

Any more news on Dakota Kai? does anyone know how bad the injury is?


----------



## gl83

candice-wrestling said:


> Any more news on Dakota Kai? does anyone know how bad the injury is?


No clue. Although Dakota did make 2 posts on her IG story: the first one was a vid from the inside of a car driving past snow-covered sidewalks and the second was a photo from what looked like a hotel/motel. So I'm assuming that she's still on the road travelling with the rest of the roster.


----------



## GTL2

Jessamyn and Marina are not very good right now. There's no argument about it. I wouldn't get too upset about it though. Their role is mainly entourage for Baszler (who is good) and there is no real push for them in their own right. They are playing the part they are given to the best of their ability because it fits the story NXT have for the women's division.


the idea that everyone before them has been really good in the ring before getting a push is not really true. Most of those getting a push have been indy favorites so they have been good but many PC guys have been very limited at the outset of their push but they were what NXT wanted at the time. Mandy Rose, Liv Morgan, AoP


----------



## Jedah

No one is under the illusion that they're going to be titleholders. The bigger problem is with Shayna herself. Shayna would have been called up after SummerSlam if it weren't for these two scrubs, as she should have been. Instead, she's sticking around because they're attempting to get them up to speed, and the women's division is being killed because of it.

Everyone else, Shayna included, is being held back because they're trying to put the rocket to these two, but all objective evidence suggests that it's not working and could take years, if ever, before they're ready. The division can't afford that. And all this for a match no one really cares about and which will suck at this rate.


----------



## McNugget

Can confirm that Jessamyn wrestled Candice last night and the match was not good. Candice did her best, but she's not a perfect competitor herself and couldn't do much to spice up what was a completely uninteresting offense from Duke. Duke just... I dunno, comes off like she's pretending and has no clue what she's actually doing. Her strikes have no weight to them and she does a lot of rest holds. Basically, she's following Shayna's mold, but she's shit at it.


----------



## Reil

Shayna and Marina defeated Kairi and Candice tonight after Candice was forced to submit to the Kirifuda. Apparently Marina looked like utter fucking garbage and completely killed the match as a result.


----------



## gl83

Regarding Dakota Kai, a fan in attendance at the house show, posted a tweet verifying that she was still traveling with the roster on the National tour and that she was walking to the bus on crutches and holding an ice pack for her knee.


----------



## candice-wrestling

gl83 said:


> Regarding Dakota Kai, a fan in attendance at the house show, posted a tweet verifying that she was still traveling with the roster on the National tour and that she was walking to the bus on crutches and holding an ice pack for her knee.


I hope she's okay. I'd hate to see her out of action.


----------



## Reil

Dave reported that it seems like Dakota has suffered a torn ACL. Which would keep her out of action for anywhere from 2-9 months. Likely 9 months.


----------



## gl83

Reil said:


> Dave reported that it seems like Dakota has suffered a torn ACL. Which would keep her out of action for anywhere from 2-9 months. Likely 9 months.


If it was a torn ACL or even suspected to be, why would they have her traveling on the road with the rest of the crew?

You'd think they would send her home immediately?


----------



## candice-wrestling

Reil said:


> Dave reported that it seems like Dakota has suffered a torn ACL. Which would keep her out of action for anywhere from 2-9 months. Likely 9 months.


???? That's devastating.


----------



## zrc

I'll believe it when Dakota confirms it.

Rhea Ripley can use this as an angle now Kai and Nox are injured.


----------



## gl83

zrc said:


> I'll believe it when Dakota confirms it.
> 
> Rhea Ripley can use this as an angle now Kai and Nox are injured.


They probably won't confirm it until after next week's NXT, which is Dakota's final appearance in that taping.


----------



## Reil

It seems like Mia Yim may be replacing Dakota. She beat Jessamyn Duke at tonight's house show. Also worth noting Kairi has some new merchandise apparently (she wasn't at the show tonight however). Some doubloons and medallions.

Apparently Jessamyn Duke and Shayna defeated Kairi Sane and Mia Yim tonight. Match of course was real bad. Kairi had to hang out near the ropes for a few seconds before Jessamyn "held her back" from breaking the kirifuda being applied to Mia Yim.

Basically Jessamyn was SUPER fucking late on trying to hold Kairi back. While I don't mind them getting practice on the Florida circuit, they really shouldn't be winning any sort of matches until they actually know the basics. I mean Jessamyn a few days ago let out the world's shittiest looking roundhouse kick.

e: No Marina at all tonight apparently. Either she's busy doing something else, or they realized she's pretty much hopeless.


----------



## gl83

Reil said:


> Apparently Jessamyn Duke and Shayna defeated Kairi Sane and Mia Yim tonight. Match of course was real bad. Kairi had to hang out near the ropes for a few seconds before Jessamyn "held her back" from breaking the kirifuda being applied to Mia Yim.
> 
> Basically Jessamyn was SUPER fucking late on trying to hold Kairi back. While I don't mind them getting practice on the Florida circuit, they really shouldn't be winning any sort of matches until they actually know the basics. I mean Jessamyn a few days ago let out the world's shittiest looking roundhouse kick.
> 
> e: No Marina at all tonight apparently. Either she's busy doing something else, or they realized she's pretty much hopeless.


Maybe she got an early start to the Christmas vacation with Roderick Strong. On a serious note, it is odd that she wasn't there for any of the house shows this past week(lord knows she needs all the experience she can get).


----------



## looper007

Reil said:


> Apparently Jessamyn Duke and Shayna defeated Kairi Sane and Mia Yim tonight. Match of course was real bad. Kairi had to hang out near the ropes for a few seconds before Jessamyn "held her back" from breaking the kirifuda being applied to Mia Yim.
> 
> Basically Jessamyn was SUPER fucking late on trying to hold Kairi back. While I don't mind them getting practice on the Florida circuit, they really shouldn't be winning any sort of matches until they actually know the basics. I mean Jessamyn a few days ago let out the world's shittiest looking roundhouse kick.
> 
> e: No Marina at all tonight apparently. Either she's busy doing something else, or they realized she's pretty much hopeless.


I just don't get why they are rushing them up, they can do team up of 4HW in a year or two time. Jessamyn and Marina then can go up straight to the main roster, let them find their feet in the ring and if it doesn't work out just forget all this 4HW rubbish. They could even use women in the damn performance center, have Shayna bring them up as been part of their posse. Look at Mia Yim, she's mates with Shayna and Ronda. She's good in the ring and can be a good heel.


----------



## gl83

looper007 said:


> I just don't get why they are rushing them up, they can do team up of 4HW in a year or two time. Jessamyn and Marina then can go up straight to the main roster, let them find their feet in the ring and if it doesn't work out just forget all this 4HW rubbish. They could even use women in the damn performance center, have Shayna bring them up as been part of their posse. Look at Mia Yim, she's mates with Shayna and Ronda. She's good in the ring and can be a good heel.


Because Ronda has expressed in several interviews how she wants to settle down and start a family soon. So, WWE really doesn't have much time for their "anticipated" 4 Horsewomen vs 4 Horsewomen feud.


----------



## Reil

NXT Atlanta house show notes:

- Main Event was a tag match apparently. Black and Dream vs Gargano and Ciampa (Black and Dream won)

- Kairi Sane and Xia Li defeated Lacey Evans and Aliyah

- Bianca Belair beat Rhea Ripley. Crowd was apparently hostile towards both women.


----------



## llj

Reil said:


> - Bianca Belair beat Rhea Ripley. Ugh.


WUUUT


----------



## Jedah

Reil said:


> - Main Event was a tag match apparently. Black and Dream vs Gargano and Ciampa (Black and Dream won)


This match. I want. Right now.


----------



## Reil

llj said:


> WUUUT


I dunno either. I guess Bianca was pretty sloppy during the match though.

...I can't believe I'm saying this, but I hope Shayna retains at Takeover: Phoenix. Bianca is being exposed badly right now, and she's completely crashing and burning as a result.


----------



## Mordecay

Bianca going over the much superior Rhea, even on house shows, is just wrong


----------



## Jedah

I wonder if it's a sign that Rhea is dropping the UK women's title next week. We all know it's going to go on Storm eventually. It was no doubt made with her in mind.

Rhea is honestly bigger than that division anyway. God knows Full Sail could use her right now, although she'd be a heel but whatever. She'd still be better than the two supposed top heels there by a considerable amount.


----------



## llj

Or it could be just to make Bianca LOOK REAL STRONG by defeating a current champion in house shows. It's still a dumb move though. You'd expect this from the main roster but not NXT. Gotta protect your champions.

I hope they aren't going to suddenly put the title on Toni because of the recent thing.


----------



## BrokenFreakinNeck

Reil said:


> I dunno either. I guess Bianca was pretty sloppy during the match though.
> 
> ...I can't believe I'm saying this, but I hope Shayna retains at Takeover: Phoenix. Bianca is being exposed badly right now, and she's completely crashing and burning as a result.


I have an increasingly bad feeling Bianca is winning


----------



## llj

BrokenFreakinNeck said:


> I have an increasingly bad feeling Bianca is winning


Definitely think this is one of those unusual situations where Bianca has a better chance than many think. Just strikes me as a very odd match.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory1

Reil said:


> - Main Event was a tag match apparently. Black and Dream vs Gargano and Ciampa (Black and Dream won)


Black Velvet vs #DIWhy??

AWESOME ?


----------



## Reil

I'll update this post with the other Spartanburg stuff later, but a very interesting thing happened tonight at NXT Crystal River. 

Main event was Shayna Baszler and Jessamyn Duke vs Io Shirai and Candice LaRae. While Candice did sell for most of the match, Io pretty much *completely crushed* both Jessamyn and Shayna, pinning Jessamyn with the Moonsault.

In Spartanburg, the big women's match was a fatal four way for the UK Women's Title: Rhea vs Kairi vs Bianca vs Aliyah. Rhea retained after pinning Aliyah.

So I guess that means that Bianca is no longer undefeated!!!!! (She never was)


----------



## BrokenFreakinNeck

Reil said:


> I'll update this post with the other Spartanburg stuff later, but a very interesting thing happened tonight at NXT Crystal River.
> 
> Main event was Shayna Baszler and Jessamyn Duke vs Io Shirai and Candice LaRae. While Candice did sell for most of the match, Io pretty much *completely crushed* both Jessamyn and Shayna, pinning Jessamyn with the Moonsault.
> 
> In Spartanburg, the big women's match was a fatal four way for the UK Women's Title: Rhea vs Kairi vs Bianca vs Aliyah. Rhea retained after pinning Aliyah.
> 
> So I guess that means that Bianca is no longer undefeated!!!!! (She never was)


They call her "undefeated" because she's never been pinned or submitted on NXT TV.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1081765307226750977
Hell of a picture.


----------



## rbl85

BrokenFreakinNeck said:


> They call her "undefeated" because she's never been pinned or submitted on NXT TV.


We know that it's just that when Asuka was undefeated she was winning every match even the house shows ones.

Otherwise, am i the only quite surprise to see Kairi having a match for the UK title.

THE UK TITLE !!!!!!


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1081752404205424642


----------



## Reil

rbl85 said:


> We know that it's just that when Asuka was undefeated she was winning every match even the house shows ones.
> 
> Otherwise, am i the only quite surprise to see Kairi having a match for the UK title.
> 
> THE UK TITLE !!!!!!


I think it was a one off thing, to be honest. She's not going to be part of the NXT UK brand. And I think Toni Storm is winning the NXT UK Women's Title now. Especially since everyone is coming out in support of her.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1081731869115383808
These two should get on television and pushed already. Bononi hasn't been on television in a while, and Jaoude only as a semi-squashed jobber.


----------



## december_blue

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1081983663695380481
Taynara is coming along pretty well.


----------



## zrc

So she did two sloppy judo throws and a kick, after two years of being there. And that's her coming along nicely? Yeah, OK.


----------



## gl83

Reil said:


> I think it was a one off thing, to be honest. She's not going to be part of the NXT UK brand. And I think Toni Storm is winning the NXT UK Women's Title now. Especially since everyone is coming out in support of her.


The UK title matches on these house shows are usually one-off things. I mean they've had people like Velveteen Dream and Ciampa going for the UK title as well as people like Candice Lerae, Jessie Elaban, Nikki Cross & Kacy going for the women's. And neither of them are going to the NXT UK brand.


It's more likely for Kairi to be gong for the tag titles when they get introduced than the UK title.


----------



## rbl85

gl83 said:


> The UK title matches on these house shows are usually one-off things. I mean they've had people like Velveteen Dream and Ciampa going for the UK title as well as people like Candice Lerae, Jessie Elaban, Nikki Cross & Kacy going for the women's. And neither of them are going to the NXT UK brand.
> 
> 
> It's more likely for Kairi to be gong for the tag titles when they get introduced than the UK title.


I don't think the girls of NXT can compete for the tag titles


----------



## llj

rbl85 said:


> I don't think the girls of NXT can compete for the tag titles


Why not


----------



## Piers

zrc said:


> So she did two sloppy judo throws and a kick, after two years of being there. And that's her coming along nicely? Yeah, OK.


This. Taynara has potential but she's still green as hell.


----------



## Reil

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082043764611403776
Lacey's final NXT match was tonight. Her and Aliyah lost to Kairi Sane and Xia Li. Lacey tried to leave, but Kairi and Xia pulled her back into the ring for a curtain call.


----------



## sara sad

Reil said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082043764611403776
> Lacey's final NXT match was tonight. Her and Aliyah lost to Kairi Sane and Xia Li. Lacey tried to leave, but Kairi and Xia pulled her back into the ring for a curtain call.


Wade Keller is not gonna like this.


----------



## rbl85

sara sad said:


> Wade Keller is not gonna like this.


Why ?


----------



## sara sad

rbl85 said:


> Why ?


He hates when wrestlers break kayfabe.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory1

I was at the house show in Durham, North Carolina last night. Here are my cliffs notes:

The show started with a 10-bell salute to the late, great Mean Gene Okerlund.

Sarah Schreiber was the host/ring announcer for the evening. She is quite stunning in person, gorgeous really, and she had a great command of the mic all night. She wouldn’t be out of place on the main roster.

-Matt Riddle defeated Adam Cole-

This was a kickass opener, probably the hardest-hitting of the night. Loud, continuous chants for both guys. Riddle won with the bro knee.

-Kairi Sane & Xia Li defeated Lacey Evans & Aliyah-

Quick match that the faces won pretty handily. Lacey’s last NXT match. She’s GREAT at the old school heel interactions with the fans. Kairi hit the insane elbow on Aliyah to take the win.

-Keith Lee defeated Dominik Dijakovic-

A good “athletic big man” match. Big chants for Lee, and both men got loud ovations for every big move they’d do. They both did a great job of acting winded and beaten towards the end. Lee won and offered a fistbump to Dijakovic, which he hestitantly accepted.

-Brennan Williams defeated Kona Reeves-

The match was one move long, as Kona taunted the crowd and walked into a spin kick from Williams. Apparently, Williams was injured earlier in the tour and this was a way to have him still have a match. He had a bandage under his eye. *Side note* I know he probably won’t amount to much, but Kona Reeves is superb at getting traditional heel heat. He’s a wonderful throwback to the classic heels who look really creepy but are deluded into thinking they’re really good-looking.

-EC3 & War Raiders defeated The Undisputed Era when EC3 pinned Bobby Fish-

Good, quick, paint by the numbers six-man match. EC3 was also rocking the war paint, which was awesome. TUE got heat on Rowe by targeting his left leg. EC3 pinned Fish after that fireman’s carry into a cutter move following a big melee.

-Ricochet defeated Shane Thorne to retain the WWE NXT North American Championship-

Ricochet was the most over guy on the show so far. He won with the cradleshock. Thorne, although kinda bland, held up his end.

-Bianca Belair defeated NXT UK Champion Rhea Ripley in a non-title match-

Dueling chants to start. Bel Air worked as more of the face, so the crowd moved mostly to her side. 

-Aleister Black & Velveteen Dream defeated WWE NXT Champion Tomasso Ciampa and Johnny Gargano when Black pinned Gargano after a black mass-

This was amazing. Every guy was over as hell. probably all tied with Ricochet as the most over guys of the night. Black and Dream were HILARIOUS as a team. The played the “buddy cop” duo, with Aleister as the curmudgeonly veteran constantly annoyed with his partner, and Dream playing the reckless rookie who thinks they’re best friends. In the best moment of the match, Black did his backflip into the seated position and Dream copied it, landing beside him and looking at Black adoringly while Aleister made a look like “ugh, really, dude?”

Ciampa and Gargano, for their part, were also very entertaining. Ciampa was barking orders to Johnny the whole time and getting upset when they didn’t pan out, while Johnny just acted like “Imma do my own thing, just chill, ok?”

Overall a great show, the faces all went over in usualy house show fashion. Highly entertaining and not many dead spots at all throughout the whole night.


----------



## GTL2

HorsemenTerritory1 said:


> I was at the house show in Durham, North Carolina last night. Here are my cliffs notes:
> 
> The show started with a 10-bell salute to the late, great Mean Gene Okerlund.
> 
> Sarah Schreiber was the host/ring announcer for the evening. She is quite stunning in person, gorgeous really, and she had a great command of the mic all night. She wouldn’t be out of place on the main roster.
> 
> -Matt Riddle defeated Adam Cole-
> 
> This was a kickass opener, probably the hardest-hitting of the night. Loud, continuous chants for both guys. Riddle won with the bro knee.
> 
> -Kairi Sane & Xia Li defeated Lacey Evans & Aliyah-
> 
> Quick match that the faces won pretty handily. Lacey’s last NXT match. She’s GREAT at the old school heel interactions with the fans. Kairi hit the insane elbow on Aliyah to take the win.
> 
> -Keith Lee defeated Dominik Dijakovic-
> 
> A good “athletic big man” match. Big chants for Lee, and both men got loud ovations for every big move they’d do. They both did a great job of acting winded and beaten towards the end. Lee won and offered a fistbump to Dijakovic, which he hestitantly accepted.
> 
> -Brennan Williams defeated Kona Reeves-
> 
> The match was one move long, as Kona taunted the crowd and walked into a spin kick from Williams. Apparently, Williams was injured earlier in the tour and this was a way to have him still have a match. He had a bandage under his eye. *Side note* I know he probably won’t amount to much, but Kona Reeves is superb at getting traditional heel heat. He’s a wonderful throwback to the classic heels who look really creepy but are deluded into thinking they’re really good-looking.
> 
> -EC3 & War Raiders defeated The Undisputed Era when EC3 pinned Bobby Fish-
> 
> Good, quick, paint by the numbers six-man match. EC3 was also rocking the war paint, which was awesome. TUE got heat on Rowe by targeting his left leg. EC3 pinned Fish after that fireman’s carry into a cutter move following a big melee.
> 
> -Ricochet defeated Shane Thorne to retain the WWE NXT North American Championship-
> 
> Ricochet was the most over guy on the show so far. He won with the cradleshock. Thorne, although kinda bland, held up his end.
> 
> -Bianca Belair defeated NXT UK Champion Rhea Ripley in a non-title match-
> 
> Dueling chants to start. Bel Air worked as more of the face, so the crowd moved mostly to her side.
> 
> -Aleister Black & Velveteen Dream defeated WWE NXT Champion Tomasso Ciampa and Johnny Gargano when Black pinned Gargano after a black mass-
> 
> This was amazing. Every guy was over as hell. probably all tied with Ricochet as the most over guys of the night. Black and Dream were HILARIOUS as a team. The played the “buddy cop” duo, with Aleister as the curmudgeonly veteran constantly annoyed with his partner, and Dream playing the reckless rookie who thinks they’re best friends. In the best moment of the match, Black did his backflip into the seated position and Dream copied it, landing beside him and looking at Black adoringly while Aleister made a look like “ugh, really, dude?”
> 
> Ciampa and Gargano, for their part, were also very entertaining. Ciampa was barking orders to Johnny the whole time and getting upset when they didn’t pan out, while Johnny just acted like “Imma do my own thing, just chill, ok?”
> 
> Overall a great show, the faces all went over in usualy house show fashion. Highly entertaining and not many dead spots at all throughout the whole night.


that looks like a very, very good show. Would be cool if Shane Thorne could build something. He is unfailingly pedal to the metal at even the smallest show and could do with a break.

Nice to see Kona continuing to get heat. He has developed a pretty good gimmick. Never going to main event Mania but without any push from the company, he is building something


----------



## gl83

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1084276756696231937

Last night in Orlando, they had a gauntlet match to decide who will face the tag team champions at the next Orlando live event. So, I guess this gives away who's winning the NXT tag titles at Takeover: Phoenix.


----------



## Jedah

If they don't do Black/Dream as a tag team one time on TV before Black leaves for the main roster I will be a sad panda.


----------



## december_blue

The Bugez!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1084491836767563777


----------



## Reil

Shayna Baszler pretty much completely squashed Bianca Belair at tonight's house show apparently. Like apparently the match was roughly 5 minutes long.

e: Apparently the crowd was pretty much 100% behind Shayna as well.


----------



## Jedah

Let's hope it's another 5 minute squash at TakeOver so we don't have to witness that abomination of a match.

Granted, squashing Bianca who squashed most of the division just makes it look even worse but it's already up shit's creek anyway.


----------



## Reil

Jedah said:


> Let's hope it's another 5 minute squash at TakeOver so we don't have to witness that abomination of a match.
> 
> Granted, squashing Bianca who squashed most of the division just makes it look even worse but it's already up shit's creek anyway.


Oh, Bianca apparently got in little to no offense at all, which made it even more funny. I think the thing about Bianca is that she's an opportunist, and her big wins outside of Nikki Cross have been on vastly inferior talent.


----------



## rbl85

Jedah said:


> Let's hope it's another 5 minute squash at TakeOver so we don't have to witness that abomination of a match.
> 
> Granted, squashing Bianca who squashed most of the division just makes it look even worse but it's already up shit's creek anyway.


Bianca squashed nobody


----------



## rbl85

Reil said:


> Oh, Bianca apparently got in little to no offense at all, which made it even more funny.


Shayna didn't even use her 2 MMA friends


----------



## gl83

Reil said:


> Oh, Bianca apparently got in little to no offense at all, which made it even more funny. I think the thing about Bianca is that she's an opportunist, and her big wins outside of Nikki Cross have been on vastly inferior talent.


I've noticed that before beating Nikki, Bianca has basically fed on local jobbers or bottom-feeders like Aliyah. I mean her only notable wins was against Candice(who just arrived in nXT and was distracted by the Ciampa/Gargano situation) & Dakota Kai(who really did not get built up as a serious threat until after her excursion to NXT UK).


A good description of Bianca would be a "paper challenger", huh.


----------



## Reil

gl83 said:


> I've noticed that before beating Nikki, Bianca has basically fed on local jobbers or bottom-feeders like Aliyah. I mean her only notable wins was against Candice(who just arrived in nXT and was distracted by the Ciampa/Gargano situation) & Dakota Kai(who really did not get built up as a serious threat until after her excursion to NXT UK).
> 
> 
> A good description of Bianca would be a "paper challenger", huh.


I mean she also beat Nikki Cross, but that really doesn't amount to much in the grand scheme of things. Especially since she only won by the skin of her teeth. And in terms of NXT babyfaces, Nikki Cross was firmly in Tier 2.

Tier 1 babyfaces are Kairi, and Io. Both of whom are afforded protections when they lose.

Tier 2 babyfaces are Dakota Kai, and used to be Nikki Cross

Tier 3 babyfaces are Candice LaRae and Mia Yim.


----------



## Mordecay

Reil said:


> Tier 1 babyfaces are Kairi, and Io. Both of whom are afforded protections when they lose..


Kairi lost clean to fucking Lacey Evans and to Shayna the first time they met on NXT tv earlier last year, so I am not sure about being protected applies to her


----------



## Reil

Mordecay said:


> Kairi lost clean to fucking Lacey Evans and to Shayna the first time they met on NXT tv earlier last year, so I am not sure about being protected applies to her


Yeah, but since then she's been protected pretty heavily. All of her losses to Shayna were heavily tainted.

And if we aren't counting house shows, Io has only lost twice since joining WWE. Once to Toni Storm (who people are starting to turn on because they realize she is exceptionally dull in the ring), and in the fatal four way, although one could argue she was screwed out of the win there due to Bianca having to "cheat" to win.


----------



## Mordecay

Reil said:


> Yeah, but since then she's been protected pretty heavily. All of her losses to Shayna were heavily tainted.


I mean, it's not like she has wrestled a lot either, I only remember her squashing Aaliyah in the past 5 months since the feud with Shayna started

And Io will be protected, they may even go with her being undefeated since apparently the MYC results are non counted in NXT


----------



## Reil

Uh what the hell is Marina wearing?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1086432619632447489


----------



## rbl85

Looks like a protection mask, maybe she have a problem with her nose.


----------



## Mordecay

Reports from last night's house show said that Bianca beat Shayna via DQ after interference of one of the 4HW, not Shayna squashing Bianca

https://www.f4wonline.com/wwe-results/nxt-venice-fl-live-results-six-man-tag-main-event-274831



> - Humberto Carrillo & Raul Mendoza defeated Luke Menzies & Mansoor Al-Shehail
> 
> - Kona Reeves defeated Denzel Dejournette
> 
> - Reina Gonzalez defeated Taynara Conti
> 
> - Brennan Williams defeated Shane Thorne
> 
> - Matt Riddle defeated Riddick Moss
> 
> - War Raiders defeated Saurav Gurjar & Rinku Singh
> 
> *- Bianca Belair defeated NXT Women's Champion Shayna Baszler by DQ*
> 
> - NXT North American Champion Ricochet, Velveteen Dream & Keith Lee defeated The Undisputed Era (NXT Tag Team Champions Kyle O'Reilly & Roderick Strong and Bobby Fish) w/ Adam Cole


So I am not sure where did you guys get your info


----------



## Reil

Other people at the event (including a friend) on twitter reported Shayna squashed Bianca, which is the thing.

Anyways:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1086435994587537408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1086437646321229826


----------



## rbl85

Mordecay said:


> Reports from last night's house show said that Bianca beat Shayna via DQ after interference of one of the 4HW, not Shayna squashing Bianca
> 
> https://www.f4wonline.com/wwe-results/nxt-venice-fl-live-results-six-man-tag-main-event-274831
> 
> 
> 
> So I am not sure where did you guys get your info


Peoples on twitter (who were at the show) said that she got squashed….my bad.

But it make more sense for Shafir or Duke to attack Belair


----------



## gl83

Reil said:


> Other people at the event (including a friend) on twitter reported Shayna squashed Bianca, which is the thing.
> 
> Anyways:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1086435994587537408
> (They've also done that finisher with Io being launched into her moonsault instead of Kairi's elbow drop)


Yeah, at the last NXT taping they had Kairi & Io doing a pip-up Moonsault and a pop-up Elbow Drop.


Minor nitpick: it looked like Kairi barely grazed Marina with the elbow in that gif.


----------



## december_blue

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1086447847036334081


----------



## Reil

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1086450000022904832
Jesus fuckin christ that was an insane spot.


----------



## rbl85

I want a match Kacy vs Io


----------



## zrc

Oh yay, more flips... what a surprise.


----------



## TD Stinger

Ricochet and Kacy are dating right? Just saying their kids would be the most athletic freaks of nature ever.

And also, I hope we don't start putting stock again into house show results. I remember before Takeover Brooklyn Shayna beat Kairi the night before and people were freaking out about it only or Kairi to win the next night at Takeover.

Hell, usually the house show results are there to swerve you about what the actual result will be.

Edit:






Here's some highlights of the Rhea/Thorne vs. Ricochet/Kacy match. All I can say is that Rhea vs. Kacy could be a great Takeover match one day when both have more seasoning.


----------



## gl83

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1086782560468910080


----------



## RiverFenix

gl83 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1086782560468910080


I think this did this at another house show where the winning team would get a future tag title shot - and Cole and Fish won, which folks took to indicate War Raiders will win the titles in PHX. Or we get Cole/Fish vs KOR/Strong. That would be fun as well.


----------



## gl83

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think this did this at another house show where the winning team would get a future tag title shot - and Cole and Fish won, which folks took to indicate War Raiders will win the titles in PHX. Or we get Cole/Fish vs KOR/Strong. That would be fun as well.



Well, so far the matches have included the likes of Stacey Ervin Jr., Rocky & Mansoor; so my guess is this tournament only involves PC people as opposed to people that are on NXT TV.


----------



## Reil

Women's tag match tonight is Marina and Shayna vs Bianca and...Kairi? Okay then, I guess.


----------



## rbl85

Reil said:


> Women's tag match tonight is Marina and Shayna vs Bianca and...Kairi? Okay then, I guess.


Not the first time that they have a tag match together.


----------



## gl83

Reil said:


> Women's tag match tonight is Marina and Shayna vs Bianca and...Kairi? Okay then, I guess.



I'm gonna assume that this is only until Takeover: Phoenix because if they are turning Bianca Face, then NXT's Women's Division is going to be pretty crappy on the Heel side once Shayna & friends get called up after WrestleMania(the only Heels left will be Vanessa & Aliyah).


----------



## rbl85

gl83 said:


> I'm gonna assume that this is only until Takeover: Phoenix because if they are turning Bianca Face, then NXT's Women's Division is going to be pretty crappy on the Heel side once Shayna & friends get called up after WrestleMania(the only Heels left will be Vanessa & Aliyah).


Well if you checked the spoiler for NXT next week you should know that Bianca is still a heel going into takeover. (not going to tell more)


----------



## TD Stinger

Kairi and Bianca together:



















Now compare that to their fan's relationship with each other:


----------



## rbl85

I think Kairi is friend with everybody


----------



## gl83

Xia & Kairi going Strong Style on each other


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1086656906771468288


----------



## Reil

Some small notes from last night's house show:

Jessamyn and Marina didn't get much of a reaction during the match against Kairi/Io, who got a fairly strong reception.

Rey Mysterio made an appearance and laid out Kona Reeves who was running down San Diego.

Bianca Belair lost via submission to Shayna, but the notable part was that while the fans were initially behind Bianca, they turned on her as the match went on, because she was still working like a heel. Shayna used Bianca's braid to drive her into the ringpost, Bianca tried to lock on a chickenwing, but Shayna reversed it into a Kirifuda.

Alister Black defeated Johnny Gargano via small package, after Gargano accidentally hit Ciampa with the NXT title.


----------



## gl83

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1091499262591021056

Io really needs to work on getting these girls into a better position for the moonsault.


----------



## Reil

gl83 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1091499262591021056
> 
> Io really needs to work on getting these girls into a better position for the moonsault.


That moonsault looks fine to me? A couple of other angles showed that she hit it fine as well. It only looks bad because the ref took a bit to start counting.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1091512809412804613


----------



## Mordecay

Io keeps botching the moonsault you said? I thought people said she was doing it alright now on house shows, best in the world :heston


----------



## Reil

Mordecay said:


> Io keeps botching the moonsault you said? I thought people said she was doing it alright now on house shows, best in the world :heston


Did you even watch the tweet I embedded after gl's post? The angle that FLWrestlingFan posted was very poor.


----------



## Mordecay

Reil said:


> Did you even watch the tweet I embedded after gl's post? The angle that FLWrestlingFan posted was very poor.


Sure, sure, blame the camera angle now. I watched both, in both it looked like she landed with her legs over Borne. If this was Bianca you would've buried her 12 feet under


----------



## Reil

Mordecay said:


> Sure, sure, blame the camera angle now. I watched both, in both it looked like she landed with her legs over Borne. If this was Bianca you would've buried her 12 feet under


No I wouldn't, lol.

I call out Bianca because she botches insanely dangerous moves like her Burning Hammer/KOD (which I can't believe WWE lets her keep). Which can break your neck. A moonsault really isn't all that dangerous except to the person doing the move.

Have you noticed that everyone who takes Io's moonsault ends up perfectly fine? And it's amazing the only people who get angry about it are on this site in particular. You don't see her being called out elsewhere.

On top of that, most people seem perfectly fine with Io's offense in general. Because what a shock, she's one of the best in the world for a reason. If you are going to call out Io for every little mistake, then its fair game that Peyton gets the same criticism because every single match she's had on the main roster has been utter dogshit.


----------



## Mordecay

Reil said:


> No I wouldn't, lol.
> 
> I call out Bianca because she botches insanely dangerous moves like her Burning Hammer/KOD (which I can't believe WWE lets her keep). Which can break your neck. A moonsault really isn't all that dangerous except to the person doing the move.
> 
> Have you noticed that everyone who takes Io's moonsault ends up perfectly fine? And it's amazing the only people who get angry about it are on this site in particular. You don't see her being called out elsewhere.
> 
> On top of that, most people seem perfectly fine with Io's offense in general. Because what a shock, she's one of the best in the world for a reason. *If you are going to call out Io for every little mistake, then its fair game that Peyton gets the same criticism because every single match she's had on the main roster has been utter dogshit.*


Do it if you want, everyone has been doing that, even me. Difference is that nobody calls Peyton the best in the world, nobody even calls her a good wrestler. Io came with the title of best female wrestler in the world and she has been botching the moonsault, her finishing move, several times, it's been months since she started on NXT and she still keeps botching it. And don't tell me the moonsault isn't dangerous, you can easily break someone's rib if you keep landing with your knees like she has been doing.


----------



## gl83

Mordecay said:


> Do it if you want, everyone has been doing that, even me. Difference is that nobody calls Peyton the best in the world, nobody even calls her a good wrestler. Io came with the title of best female wrestler in the world and she has been botching the moonsault, her finishing move, several times, it's been months since she started on NXT and she still keeps botching it. And don't tell me the moonsault isn't dangerous, you can easily break someone's rib if you keep landing with your knees like she has been doing.


I'm more worried about the knee to the head, since that could concuss or "Nia Jax" someone's face. 


The moonsault is the only worrisome thing I've seen from Io from a in-ring standpoint. She's been flawless and spot-on otherwise. Maybe she still needs some adjusting to the amount of spring she gets on the ropes or maybe position the girls a little closer.


----------



## Reil

Mordecay said:


> Do it if you want, everyone has been doing that, even me. Difference is that nobody calls Peyton the best in the world, nobody even calls her a good wrestler. Io came with the title of best female wrestler in the world and she has botching the moonsault, her finishing move, several times, it's been months since she started on NXT and she still keeps botching it. And don't tell me the moonsault isn't dangerous, you can easily break someone's rib if you keep landing with your knees like she has been doing.


Except she hasn't been breaking ribs with it? At all? I'm pretty sure she knows exactly what she's doing, and takes precautions. I mean hell, look at Finn Balor's finisher. By your logic, every wrestler who eats his finisher should have broken ribs since he lands directly on them and weighs more than Io.

Like I said, the moonsault was perfectly fine, and I think the people calling her out for it are just looking for a reason to tear her down at this point. Because again, this is the only place on the internet (that isn't a complete cesspool like a certain other site [not reddit]) that gets really angry over it.

A good wrestler knows to take precautions with their moves. Have you heard of any reports of wrestlers being shelved because of Io's moonsaults? No? Then she's fine. Because unlike people here, most people don't have a problem with Io's stuff.


----------



## Mordecay

gl83 said:


> I'm more worried about the knee to the head, since that could concuss or "Nia Jax" someone's face.
> 
> 
> The moonsault is the only worrisome thing I've seen from Io from a in-ring standpoint. She's been flawless and spot-on otherwise. Maybe she still needs some adjusting to the amount of spring she gets on the ropes or maybe position the girls a little closer.


I sometimes think she forgets she isn't wrestling with experienced girls that could maybe move at the last moment to make the move land perfectly. I am not saying she sucks, the opposite in fact, but I can't honestly call someone the best in the world if she keeps missing her signature move.



Reil said:


> Except she hasn't been breaking ribs with it? At all? I'm pretty sure she knows exactly what she's doing, and takes precautions. I mean hell, look at Finn Balor's finisher. By your logic, every wrestler who eats his finisher should have broken ribs since he lands directly on them and weighs more than Io.
> 
> Like I said, the moonsault was perfectly fine, and I think the people calling her out for it are just looking for a reason to tear her down at this point. Because again, this is the only place on the internet (that isn't a complete cesspool like a certain other site [not reddit]) that gets really angry over it.
> 
> A good wrestler knows to take precautions with their moves. Have you heard of any reports of wrestlers being shelved because of Io's moonsaults? No? Then she's fine. Because unlike people here, most people don't have a problem with Io's stuff.


Even Meltzer and Alvarez have called her out for missing the moonsault when they were reviewing the MYC, but sure, this is the only place that points that out :eyeroll


----------



## Reil

Meltzer and Alvarez backed off, because they realize everyone who takes it is perfectly fine afterwards, and that its not an issue worth picking over.

And I think Meltzer has talked about it only once (now that I think about it), but never really considered it a big deal. You may be confusing Meltzer with Vinny. And both Bryan and Vinny are pretty stupid in regards to wrestling. Fun to listen to, but if you take their opinion as gospel, that's a really poor idea.


----------



## gl83

Reil said:


> No I wouldn't, lol.
> 
> I call out Bianca because she botches insanely dangerous moves like her Burning Hammer/KOD (which I can't believe WWE lets her keep). Which can break your neck. A moonsault really isn't all that dangerous except to the person doing the move.
> 
> Have you noticed that everyone who takes Io's moonsault ends up perfectly fine? And it's amazing the only people who get angry about it are on this site in particular. You don't see her being called out elsewhere.
> 
> On top of that, most people seem perfectly fine with Io's offense in general. Because what a shock, she's one of the best in the world for a reason. If you are going to call out Io for every little mistake, then its fair game that Peyton gets the same criticism because every single match she's had on the main roster has been utter dogshit.


Speaking of Bianca, she faced Shayna and won via dq. 


But, man, NXT is really struggling in terms of balancing out their women's division. First they were feeding everyone of their Faces to Shayna Baszler/Bianca Belair/Lacey Evans and as a result you had no credible Faces outside of Kairi Sane. But that was okay because they could easily rebuild them later on once you let them get on a little hotstreak and string together some wins and put them into a storyline; and since Shayna is gonna get called up soon, things will be fine since they'll have Lacey & Bianca as strong credible Heels anchoring the Women's Division. 


Except now they don't. Now with Shayna due to be called up after WrestleMania, Lacey Evans getting called up and now Bianca (apparently turning face) you have no credible Heels in the division. 


It's a mess.


----------



## zrc

Jessie got busted open









And Lacey And Mia make quite the team.


----------



## Reil

From tonight's NXT house show:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1103843547998904320


----------



## Mordecay

I suppose that if the rumours of a fatal 4 way at Mania with a team from each brand are true this will be the team representing NXT


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1103835474676846592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1103842177564766208
Really cool that they showed up to a live event in Florida if you ask me


----------



## Reil

Mordecay said:


> I suppose that if the rumours of a fatal 4 way at Mania with a team from each brand are true this will be the team representing NXT
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1103835474676846592
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1103842177564766208
> Really cool that they showed up to a live event in Florida if you ask me


Eh I'm not sure about the each brand thing. I think the teams will probably be Sasha/Bayley vs Nia/Tamina vs Mandy/Sonya vs The IIconics.

I feel like Sasha/Bayley vs Sky Pirates would be better suited for that rumored Takeover in June in San Jose. I figure you can omit an NXT Women's Title defense in place of that, with Io turning on Kairi there after they lose. Probably with Io being the NXT Women's Champion at the time. Which would set up Kairi vs Io at Takeover: Toronto, with Kairi going to the main roster after that.


----------



## RiverFenix

This should be at NXT Takeover. Give Baszler Bianca again for all I care if it meant we could get Io/Kairi vs Banks/Bayley for Tag Titles. I don't care if Io and Sane have a less than zero chance. End it in a non-finish with Baszler/Jessamyn/Marina interfering and all four face women taking them out for the feel good moment.


----------



## december_blue

Robbie E managing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108883030477860869


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108900222980313090
3.0 and Jonah Rock debuted as well it seems. 

And a PSA from the Street Profits - 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108772746484506628


----------



## Mordecay

Jonah Rock debuted 2 weeks ago I think


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109249778691514369
Hathaway is also now going by Court Moore.


----------



## gl83

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109268359688974336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109270328574914561


----------



## Reil

Bianca hit the KOD on Io, just for Shayna to steal the pin for a bit of context.


----------



## sara sad

gl83 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109268359688974336
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109270328574914561


Wow! Kairi SOLD that missile drop kick.


----------



## DirectorsCut

Bugenhagen is so great.


----------



## zrc

Bugenhagen vs Elias in an Air Guitar Off.


----------



## RiverFenix

zrc said:


> Bugenhagen vs Elias in an Air Guitar Off.


Thing is Eric can really play and was in garage bands as a teen and stuff. I think Elias couldn't play a lick until it became his gimmick and he's worked to pick up enough to be presentable now.


----------



## RiverFenix

december_blue said:


> Robbie E managing.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108883030477860869



Isn't this basically Drake Maverick with AoP redux? I guess I trust NXT to make such a pairing work a helluva lot more. 

I dig bringing back maagers/mouthpieces but if they just get Ellering'd once the wrestling talent gets the call-up then what's the point?


----------



## zrc

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Thing is Eric can really play and was in garage bands as a teen and stuff. I think Elias couldn't play a lick until it became his gimmick and he's worked to pick up enough to be presentable now.


His gimmick isn't garage band member. His gimmick is Mojo on acid playing air guitar.


----------



## RiverFenix

zrc said:


> His gimmick isn't garage band member. His gimmick is Mojo on acid playing air guitar.


Hes's sort of a wanna be rockstar type - he comes out with a cape now. But I didn't say his gimmick was the garage rocker, just highlighting that he could actually play. You mentioned a "air guitar" showdown between Bugez and Elias, but Elias actually plays. A fun bit I think would be Elias calling out Bugez as a phony who needs to air guitar because he can't really play, only for Bugez to go all -


----------



## zrc

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Hes's sort of a wanna be rockstar type - he comes out with a cape now. But I didn't say his gimmick was the garage rocker, just highlighting that he could actually play. You mentioned a "air guitar" showdown between Bugez and Elias, but Elias actually plays. A fun bit I think would be Elias calling out Bugez as a phony who needs to air guitar because he can't really play, only for Bugez to go all -


Could work. Bugez needs more ring work before anything. Bet his hype train will be over long before then though.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Thing is Eric can really play and was in garage bands as a teen and stuff. I think Elias couldn't play a lick until it became his gimmick and he's worked to pick up enough to be presentable now.


Didn't they show a picture of Elias on Raw as a teenager playing his first guitar? I'm pretty sure he picked his gimmick because he could already play.. at least a little.


----------



## TD Stinger

Didn't know where else to say this but apparently Stacey Ervin Jr. requested his released after he had a concussion scare. Apparently he was getting a lot of praise, so it would be a shame to see him go.


----------



## zrc

Add Ricardo Miller to the list. He literally only just got there. :lmao


----------



## Donnie

Big Stoke losing his name :bunk 

Robbie E as a manger is a cool idea. I mean it's either that, or he hangs out on Main Event for the next two years.


----------



## DirectorsCut

During several wrestling podcasts including the Austin one Elias has explained he taught himself to play the guitar as a teenager and was doing a similar gimmick for years on the independents before he was signed to the wwe.


----------



## RiverFenix

I stand corrected on Elias re playing the guitar. But he didn't look confident on it at all initially and seemingly had to look at his hands when playing.


----------



## gl83

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112166644946743297


----------



## Mordecay

I find weird that Io is the one being pinned/submitted in these 4 way "rehearsals", I suppose because she is the one who will be winning at Takeover, but I honestly expected to see Kairi be the one getting the pinfall/submission loss


----------



## Reil

They really seem to like having Io eat the pin/submission. Either way, don't expect that to be the result next Friday. Also I think the frontrunner to win is probably Bianca, unfortunately. Despite the fact that she's still pretty goddamn green in the ring and also has one of the worst gimmicks on NXT right now. But she's advertised in the Saturday night slot for Axxcess, and no other NXT woman is. Also that slot was previously just named "NXT Women's Champion".

I mean we won't get a good idea of the actual match until the touring circuit kicks off later this week.


----------



## Jedah

Bianca is advertised for that Worlds Collide show which I don't think she would be if she was winning (Io is also advertised).

Bianca winning would somehow make the division WORSE though. She's nowhere near ready and is ice cold. Her momentum deflated completely after being exposed in Phoenix and her gimmick has gotten even worse since then. None of how she's been booked on TV suggests she's being positioned to win.


----------



## zrc

Hopefully it'll be io or bianca. I see absolutely no reason why Shayna and Kairi are even in NXT. They've been there long enough and its time they give the screen time to Mia, Reina, Kacy, Jessie etc.


----------



## Jedah

Bianca would be the worst NXT women's champion of all time, although that's been the trend ever since Asuka left.

Ember had a bland character but at least she was world class in the ring.

Shayna has been the worst in ring champion by a country mile but at least she has a very strong character (granted, one which has grown increasingly tiresome since last August).

Bianca is neither a strong in-ring competitor or a strong character. It would be another disaster piled on top of the disaster the division is already in.

Io or Kairi need to win this. Io's been the one with all the momentum of late but there's better stories to tell if Kairi wins first so I hope it's her. Kairi/Io should be the direction NXT takes heading into the summer. There's no way in hell a Bianca reign would come anywhere close to that.


----------



## Dibil13

zrc said:


> Hopefully it'll be io or bianca. I see absolutely no reason why Shayna and Kairi are even in NXT. They've been there long enough and its time they give the screen time to Mia, Reina, Kacy, Jessie etc.


Shayna, yes. She needs to go. Kairi is better off staying off another while, though. At least through the summer. There's still more to do with her on NXT and I'd rather see that than watch her flounder with no direction on Raw/SD. Both shows will still be dominated by the Becky/Charlotte/Ronda (if she's staying) feud after Wrestlemania. Other than potentially Bliss and Shayna, everyone else will be an afterthought and struggle to get five minutes of screen time.


----------



## sara sad

As long as Shayna drops the title I'm happy. I rather she drops it to Kairi or Io but I'd gladly take a Bianca win over this pointless reign continuing.


----------



## gl83

Well.....that's one way to break up the Gargano Escape...I guess


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117231124093329408


----------



## december_blue

Hopefully they'll keep this Kacy & Lacey team going.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119853825542754304


----------



## ellthom

december_blue said:


> Hopefully they'll keep this Kacy & Lacey team going.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119853825542754304


Kacy is just like on another level xD


----------



## Reil

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119372368223322112


----------



## Cheetara86

Kacy continues to improve in the ring and it’s fantastic to see. 

And Io is just on another level compare to all the other females. God, just continue to push Io.


----------



## sesel

I need a little help here. I'm going to Orlando( first time in the USA) and I want to see the NXT house show in Dade City. Can someone tell me the best and cheapest way to go there, please?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

sesel said:


> I need a little help here. I'm going to Orlando( first time in the USA) and I want to see the NXT house show in Dade City. Can someone tell me the best and cheapest way to go there, please?


Your first time in the US and you're going to Florida?!


Just watch out for Florida Man lol.


----------



## sesel

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Your first time in the US and you're going to Florida?!
> 
> 
> Just watch out for Florida Man lol.



I'm coming from Copacabana, Rio de Janeiro. I REALLY doubt Florida Man will scare me.


----------



## Reil

For those curious, the co-main at tonight's NXT house show was Shayna vs Io for the title. The match apparently wasn't very good (it was your typical Shayna match, except she was pretty fucking sloppy at times). No horsewomen interference, Shayna got the win via submission when Io missed her moonsault, and Shayna immediately locked in the Kirifuda.

Shayna then mocked Io after the match, posing over her body with the title, and shoving the title right in her face.

Also Tyler Breeze faced Velveteen Dream for the NA title.


----------



## Mordecay

Apparently a ref broke his foot in the main event between Tyler Breeze and Velveteen Dream. First time I've ever heard about a ref getting a serious injury in a match, at least in WWE 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121613463313440768


----------



## ellthom

Mordecay said:


> Apparently a ref broke his foot in the main event between Tyler Breeze and Velveteen Dream. First time I've ever heard about a ref getting a serious injury in a match, at least in WWE
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121613463313440768


Apparently Raul Mendoza was also injured at that event...

Two leg injuries in one night, damn


----------



## Jedah

House shows don't mean shit but I really hope they aren't practicing for a match at the June TakeOver. Io needs to take the title from Shayna or this division is a permanent wasteland. Quite literally she is the only one left and after what happened to Kairi it just makes it even more necessary.

But the June TakeOver is filler so I don't like Io's chances if the match happens then.


----------



## Mordecay

Rollins made an appereance in tonight's NXT house show in his hometown


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121952495616581634


----------



## metallon

Good luck wishes to Tom Castor ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121970498789937154


----------



## Reil

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1124483852209152000
Of course, Kairi, Io, and Karen all lost to the MMA 4HW.


----------



## Jedah

Even with Kairi back and they can't let them go over those clowns. :eyeroll

This could change in the coming few weeks but I'm really not getting the impression that Io is going to beat Shayna at this point.

If not, Io just needs to leave and join Asuka and Kairi on SmackDown. The division will just rot anyway and she shouldn't be there when it does.

When is Triple H going to just get it through his head that this horseshitwomen thing isn't working out? It's been a year now and those two goobers still haven't improved. And with Ronda gone indefinitely and Sasha possibly out for good, there's zero point left.


----------



## gl83

Jedah said:


> Even with Kairi back and they can't let them go over those clowns. :eyeroll
> 
> This could change in the coming few weeks but I'm really not getting the impression that Io is going to beat Shayna at this point.
> 
> If not, Io just needs to leave and join Asuka and Kairi on SmackDown. The division will just rot anyway and she shouldn't be there when it does.
> 
> When is Triple H going to just get it through his head that this horseshitwomen thing isn't working out? It's been a year now and those two goobers still haven't improved. And with Ronda gone indefinitely and Sasha possibly out for good, there's zero point left.



Doesn't help that they are just primarily building up Faces right now(to feed to Shayna), couple that with the lack of Heels and it seems to indicate that Shayna might be maintaining her stranglehold on the division for the foreseeable future.


----------



## gl83

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126645176393457664

Roderick Strong selling this angle by reverting to his old gear, shirt and theme music at tonight's House show in Largo.


----------



## Reil

Stuff from tonight's house show that was noteworthy in one way or another:

- Shane Thorne and Mansoor both got squashed tonight, likely because of their antics on the Insiderz.

- Jessamyn and Marina both got new ring gear, and they won their six woman tag. It was Shayna, Jessamyn, and Marina vs Mia Yim, Candice LeRae, and Io Shirai. Candice was apparently submitted by Shayna.


----------



## gl83

Bobby Fish looks to have gotten injured at tonight's live event in Philadelphia



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129546509547180034

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129547013073395713


----------



## gl83

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129570850263457792


----------



## Reil

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129923880473247745
I guess there were camera crews recording the entire thing as well. Basically Io did the armstomp spot on Jessamyn Duke that Shayna usually does to others. Shayna then just completely freaked out, pulled Duke out of the ring, and ate a moonsault. They then brawled into the audience. Match was ruled a no contest.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Reil said:


> I guess there were camera crews recording the entire thing as well.


They upgraded our seats to fill the side the hard camera was facing. Evidently they were taping matches for the weekly show. Seems odd - do they ever show matches from anywhere besides Full Sail or a TakeOver location?


----------



## gl83

GimmeABreakJess said:


> They upgraded our seats to fill the side the hard camera was facing. Evidently they were taping matches for the weekly show. Seems odd - do they ever show matches from anywhere besides Full Sail or a TakeOver location?


They just did it a few months ago in the leadup to Takeover: War Games, where the first half of the matches were taped for NXT TV, while the rest was typical House Show stuff.


This is probably due to NXT Takeover being moved up a week, so they had to tape an episode for the 6/12 episode of NXT, while they do the rest of the tapings for that month that same day.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

gl83 said:


> They just did it a few months ago in the leadup to Takeover: War Games, where the first half of the matches were taped for NXT TV, while the rest was typical House Show stuff.
> 
> 
> This is probably due to NXT Takeover being moved up a week, so they had to tape an episode for the 6/12 episode of NXT, while they do the rest of the tapings for that month that same day.


Ahhh ok cool. Seemed they did the opposite tonight and taped the 2nd half (which was quite good). Lookin forward to see how it comes across on the broadcast.


----------



## gl83

GimmeABreakJess said:


> Ahhh ok cool. Seemed they did the opposite tonight and taped the 2nd half (which was quite good). Lookin forward to see how it comes across on the broadcast.


Looking at the card, I'm no too sure which match is going to be set to air for this taping. Since several of these matches kinda spoil the results of the upcoming Takeover.


----------



## Reil

gl83 said:


> Looking at the card, I'm no too sure which match is going to be set to air for this taping. Since several of these matches kinda spoil the results of the upcoming Takeover.


They might inject some of these matches (or at least clips of it) into an upcoming episode. And in the case of Shirai/Baszler, it just shows their feud is going to continue if this airs after Takeover. It feels like if Shayna retains at Takeover, it'll be solely through MMA horsewomen fuckery. Again. Hence Io snapping Jessamyn's arm.


----------



## rbl85

Reil said:


> They might inject some of these matches (or at least clips of it) into an upcoming episode. And in the case of Shirai/Baszler, it just shows their feud is going to continue if this airs after Takeover. It feels like if Shayna retains at Takeover, it'll be solely through MMA horsewomen fuckery. Again. Hence Io snapping Jessamyn's arm.



Knowing that the next takeover is a "shitty" one, i won't be surprised if we don't see any title change.


----------



## Reil

rbl85 said:


> Knowing that the next takeover is a "shitty" one, i won't be surprised if we don't see any title change.


At the same time, there have been title changes at previous Takeovers that have also been branded as filler ones as well.


----------



## gl83

Reil said:


> At the same time, there have been title changes at previous Takeovers that have also been branded as filler ones as well.



The only "title change" will probably be the NXT Tag titles. And this taping kinda spoils that 2 of the teams aren't winning the title.


----------



## Reil

gl83 said:


> The only "title change" will probably be the NXT Tag titles.


Guess we'll see. I just can't see Io losing clean to Shayna either though. There's no one left in the division to face Shayna if Io loses clean. I feel like its possible Shayna loses, and gets a rematch at Takeover: Toronto. Loses that and gets called up.


----------



## rbl85

Reil said:


> Guess we'll see. I just can't see Io losing clean to Shayna either though. There's no one left in the division to face Shayna if Io loses clean. I feel like its possible Shayna loses, and gets a rematch at Takeover: Toronto. Loses that and gets called up.



In a way, NXT would be incredibly dumb to spoil results of the next takeover.


----------



## gl83

rbl85 said:


> In a way, NXT would be incredibly dumb to spoil results of the next takeover.


And looking at the card for the house show, the only match that didn't spoil the results of the next Takeover were Kushida/Gulak & Lee/Punishment Martinez


----------



## RiverFenix

Isiah Scott (formerly Shane Strickland/Killshot) teaming with Brennan Williams - this is their finisher - 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136847091953627136


----------



## TD Stinger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Isiah Scott (formerly Shane Strickland/Killshot) teaming with Brennan Williams - this is their finisher -
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136847091953627136


That's a slick finisher. I think Strickland (gonna take some time to call him Isiah) can be a big name on his own but NXT can always use new tag teams and I feel like I keep hearing about this Brennan Williams guy on these house shows.


----------



## Reil

For those curious how bad NXT house show lineups can get, they ran the following in Houston last night:



> Street Profits defeated The Forgotten Sons to retain the NXT tag team championship
> Jordan Myles defeated Cameron Grimes
> Rachael Evers/Reina Gonzalez defeated Jessi Kamea/Lacey Lane
> Damian Priest defeated Raul Mendoza
> Promo from Robert Strauss
> Velveteen Dream/Matt Riddle defeated The Outliers
> INTERMISSION
> KUSHIDA defeated Kona Reeves
> Shayna Baszler defeated Mia Yim to retain the NXT women’s championship
> MAIN EVENT: Adam Cole defeated Keith Lee to retain the NXT championship


I guess some of the detailed reports said the weakest matches on the card were Kushida vs Kona Reeves, Dream/Riddle vs Outliers (Matha and Moss), and Shayna vs Mia (this match was apparently really sloppy and underwhelming to the very end where Shayna tapped out Mia with a single arm).


----------



## Reil

Tonight's NXT house show had Mia Yim pretty much completely flatten the MMA 4HW.


----------



## december_blue

Io vs. Kacy from a recent live event.


----------



## Reil

Tegan Nox made her in ring return tonight apparently.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154540236925370368
Just hope that Triple H doesn't try and give her a rocket push like he was originally going to do in the MYC 2.


----------



## gl83

Reil said:


> Tegan Nox made her in ring return tonight apparently.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154540236925370368
> Just hope that Triple H doesn't try and give her a rocket push like he was originally going to do in the MYC 2.



Wonder if she ends up in NXT: UK, especially since the next Takeover is in her home country.


----------



## Reil

gl83 said:


> Wonder if she ends up in NXT: UK, especially since the next Takeover is in her home country.


Doubt it. I think she'll probably be on the main brand. That being said, it doesn't really matter who dethrones Shayna considering after she's called up, there is literally only one credible heel left in the division after that, and its Io Shirai.

Bianca Belair is working as a face again on the house shows. She worked with Karen Q at tonight's show tagging against Rhea and Reina.


----------



## gl83

Reil said:


> Doubt it. I think she'll probably be on the main brand. That being said, it doesn't really matter who dethrones Shayna considering after she's called up, there is literally only one credible heel left in the division after that, and its Io Shirai.
> 
> Bianca Belair is working as a face again on the house shows. She worked with Karen Q at tonight's show tagging against Rhea and Reina.



Which is odd because she's clearly still a Heel on NXT TV


----------



## Reil

They ran Mia Yim vs Shayna Baszler at a house show tonight as well. The match was apparently very sloppy, and the finish fell completely flat. Mia went for a clothesline, Shayna ducked and locked on the Kirifuda for the victory.


----------



## sara sad

Reil said:


> They ran Mia Yim vs Shayna Baszler at a house show tonight as well. The match was apparently very sloppy, and the finish fell completely flat. Mia went for a clothesline,*Shayna ducked and locked on the Kirifuda for the victory.*


That's exactly what's gonna happen at Takeover. Nice for them to practice the actual finish.


----------



## Dibil13

Read that time limits were used at the St Petersburg show yesterday. Interesting.


----------



## gl83

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160002430681178112

Nice to see them preparing Mia & Bianca for life on the main roster.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

gl83 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160002430681178112
> 
> Nice to see them preparing Mia & Bianca for life on the main roster.


*That tweet is false. I was front row. Match was fine. Floor crowd was into it. There was a backstage promo with Bianca wanting Mia to put her contendership on the line and it was made official. After the match Shayna came out and cut a promo. 3 STARS 

The opener was Damien Priest vs Swerve (Killshot). 3 STARS

Io Shirai, Tegan Nox and Candice Lerae are babes. Io vs Tegan was average. Candice saved Tegan from a post-match beatdown. 3 STARS

Jordan Myles vs Cameron Grimes lots of ACH chants lol. 3 STARS

Jaxson Ryker vs KUSHIDA Ryker is alright but I expected more from KUSHIDA. 3 STARS

Matt Riddle vs Pete Dunne was easily MOTN. They got "fight forever" and "this is awesome" chants. Killain Dain interfered for a DQ. 4 STARS

The second hottest match was surprisingly Breezango vs Forgotten Sons. I wasn't expecting anything special but they delivered. 3.5 STARS

Streets Profits and OReilly/Fish had a fantastic promo segment. Crowd ate it up. It was hype. Huge UNDISPUTED chants which Street Profits were not too happy about lol but they were good sports about it.

Velveteen and Roddy had a backstage promo about putting the NA Championship on the line. This was the main event. Velveteen is a star. Match was alright. 3.25 STARS

Gargano was never advertised so I understand his absence but Cole was supposed to be there. Card subject to change I guess. Overall great show, great crowd, great experience. *


----------



## net44

Rhea promo from yesterday:https://twitter.com/JJWilliamsWON/status/1164712266530529281
Seems like the will start doing this feud in the house shows as well.

Mia Yim vs Shayna ended in DQ and Rhea saved her: https://twitter.com/FLWrestlingFan/status/1165057366129164288

And then Mia and Rhea beat Shayna and marina in a tag team match. : https://twitter.com/FLWrestlingFan/status/1165061094819401729


----------



## gl83

net44 said:


> Rhea promo from yesterday:https://twitter.com/JJWilliamsWON/status/1164712266530529281
> Seems like the will start doing this feud in the house shows as well.
> 
> Mia Yim vs Shayna ended in DQ and Rhea saved her: https://twitter.com/FLWrestlingFan/status/1165057366129164288
> 
> And then Mia and Rhea beat Shayna and marina in a tag team match. : https://twitter.com/FLWrestlingFan/status/1165061094819401729



So, is this going to be a temporary Face turn for her feud with Shayna Baszler ala like Bianca Belair earlier this year?


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165493047179829248
Tegan's been calling herself as "Lady Kane" and busting out the Chokeslam in her matches. And seeing how Kane is my favorite of all time, she gets extra points from me.


----------



## gl83

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170165321916919808


----------

